# Jinder Mahal's Physique ***Keep All Discussion Here***



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*








Show me the Wellness violation.


----------



## 3ddie93

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Oh for god sake, another thread on this. Whether he has or hasn't taken them, I don't care, he's the WWE Champ now so he doesn't care what you think either.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Got any evidence? Guess not.

While you are speculating though, you should probably mention all the others that are seemingly on steroids. Cena, Neville, Big E, Strowman, etc.

Then you have the guys who are confirmed to not be tested, like HHH and The Rock.

Then you have the guys who ACTUALLY failed drug tests, like Lesnar and Reigns.

But no...lets just talk about Jinder.


----------



## MickDX

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Any proof to support your claims?


----------



## Superkick

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

I don't see any signs of steroid abuse. And what the hell does it matter even if he did use steroids? Chris Masters, Lex Luger, Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, Randy Orton, Eddie Guerrero, Dynamite Kid, Edge, Kurt Angle, Ultimate Warrior, The British Bulldog, Mr. Perfect, The Road Warriors, The Hurricane and Rick Rude used steroids. Kurt Angle is back, so why the hell are you not making threads on how he used steroids?


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

First, it doesn't matter the tiniest bit until WWE tests him and finds something.

Second, the fact that someone has muscles doesn't automatically mean they are on roids - and yes, I'm aware of the alleged "signs" of roid use that he seems to have. Still not really proof though.

Third, I give zero fucks about wrestlers using steroids. This is not a real sport. They give no advantage other than Vince getting a massive boner for anyone with bulging muscles. In a product that is scripted and choreographed to within an inch of it's life, and is supposed to be about how entertaining you are as a "Superstar", the use of steriods has absolutely no bearing.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MickDX said:


> Any proof to support your claims?


Back acne? Bitch tits? Extremely thin veiny skin and absurd gains in a short amount of time?

Come on guys. JINDER. IS. JUICING. If you think he's not head to google and learn a thing or two. We need to stop this alternative facts horse shit and all come to the same place. He's using, or has used very recently. The question becomes are you ok with that or not?

(Oh please. All of these giant neon signs saying ROID FREAK and there's "still not really proof." Give me a fucking break)


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Taking steroids in WWE is admirable. It's another risk you are willing to take. I remember i've listened to a podcast where some guy got questioned what were the side effects of HGH. His answer was "If you are juicing HGH, so you can ride a Bentley, the side effects should be the least of your concerns." Same with Jinder. Jinder is no different than Hogan, Savage, Batista.. It's just the hipocrisy of 2017.

He's taking steroids, big fucking deal, every top star did. Shut the fuck up, already.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Who the fuck cares


----------



## Banez

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Another steroid thread... man people are so upset :lmao


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MontyCora said:


> Back acne? Bitch tits? Extremely thin veiny skin and absurd gains in a short amount of time?
> 
> Come on guys. JINDER. IS. JUICING. If you think he's not head to google and learn a thing or two. We need to stop this alternative facts horse shit and all come to the same place. He's using, or has used very recently. The question becomes are you ok with that or not?
> 
> (Oh please. All of these giant neon signs saying ROID FREAK and there's "still not really proof." Give me a fucking break)


Your definition of proof is "I look at his body on TV and see 3 possible results of steroid use".
My definition of proof would be "Failed drug test".

And to answer your last question, yes. I'm fine with wrestlers taking steroids.
I'm kinda confused as to why other people aren't.


----------



## BoT

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

http://www.naturalphysiques.com/28/fat-free-mass-index-ffmi

Using his wwe stats, 220lbs 6 ft 5, even if he had a 8% bodyfat he still would be natty, no way he's at 5%, he'd probably be like soup at that point.

Neckbeards stop talking about shit you have no idea about


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



greasykid1 said:


> Your definition of proof is "I look at his body on TV and see 3 possible results of steroid use".
> My definition of proof would be "Failed drug test".
> 
> And to answer your last question, yes. I'm fine with wrestlers taking steroids.
> I'm kinda confused as to why other people aren't.


Oh for fucks sake. Have you ever stepped into a gym in your life? I'm being serious, do you actually know about lifting and steroids or are you just bullshitting me here, because you must be. Packing on muscle is very very hard to do. Maybe, MAYBE if Jinder has incredible genetics maybe he looks the way he does. But with gross crazy backne and very obvious gyno? Come the fuck on. There's no discussion to be had here. As for the wellness policy? It's a fucking joke. Brock was on the wellness policy until USADA, a real drug testing organization working with the UFC, saw through Lesnar's probably very expensive fancy masking agents and fined his ass. Which means he was juicing during his time at WWE before the Mark Hunt fight. Suddenly after that moment very conveniently the line became "well we don't test part timers." Oh, is that a fact WWE? Why not exactly? Why exempt them? Remember Ryback? Admitted to roid use. The WWE wellness policy is a complete joke, as Brock was obviously skating through it with masking agents, which is just assuming that he was tested at all. For all you know Jinder isn't being tested and it's being thrown under the rug. Why not? Vince isn't an impartial third party like USADA. Vince does what he wants, and the entire Wellness Program is for PR purposes because Benoit pulled a double murder suicide. It's the ONLY reason the policy exists, liability when Vince feels he needs it. But now money is to be made in India! 

As for WHY this matters, because it's cheating. Because guys like Cesaro or Balor bust their ASSES every day of their lives living on the road, working out to get a really nice fit, NATURAL body. Then Jinder isn't good enough to get Vince's attention the natural way so he cheats and suddenly the world is his because of his gross roid body. It's fucking bullshit. Cheaters shouldn't get ahead. "I don't care if he cheats" is such a horrible shitty outlook to have on life.


----------



## Superkick

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MontyCora said:


> Back acne? Bitch tits? Extremely thin veiny skin and *absurd gains in a short amount of time*?
> 
> Come on guys. JINDER. IS. JUICING. If you think he's not head to google and learn a thing or two. We need to stop this alternative facts horse shit and all come to the same place. He's using, or has used very recently. The question becomes are you ok with that or not?
> 
> (Oh please. All of these giant neon signs saying ROID FREAK and there's "still not really proof." Give me a fucking break)


Two years? Not a very short time. Superficial veins are not a symptom of steroid abuse.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

*Sounds like some of you like your Shan-tea with copious amounts of salt.*


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MontyCora said:


> As for WHY this matters, because it's cheating. *Because guys like Cesaro* or Balor bust their ASSES every day of their lives living on the road, working out to get a* really nice fit, NATURAL body*. Then Jinder isn't good enough to get Vince's attention the natural way so he cheats and suddenly the world is his because of his gross roid body. It's fucking bullshit. Cheaters shouldn't get ahead. "I don't care if he cheats" is such a horrible shitty outlook to have on life.












How naive can you be...


----------



## MontyCora

Superkick said:


> Two years? Not a very short time. Superficial veins are not a symptom of steroid abuse.


Vascular thin skin, back acne, and gyno all are. All three together?



Sweggeh said:


> How naive can you be...


He doesn't have any of the major symptoms, he's well within natty size and he's been that size for years and years now. What's suspicious about Cesaro? Dude's just a beast.


----------



## Superkick

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MontyCora said:


> Vascular thin skin, back acne, and gyno all are. All three together?


Vascular thin skin is not even a medical condition. Superficial veins are not a symptom of sterioid abuse and steroids are not the only cause of gyno. Back acne can be caused by stress, genetics, diet, medication, AM, sweat and hormones. 7 different common causes.


----------



## MickDX

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



BoTahina said:


> http://www.naturalphysiques.com/28/fat-free-mass-index-ffmi
> 
> Using his wwe stats, 220lbs 6 ft 5, even if he had a 8% bodyfat he still would be natty, no way he's at 5%, he'd probably be like soup at that point.
> 
> Neckbeards stop talking about shit you have no idea about


Jinder is not 220lbs for sure.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

I've got a bridge for sale you might be interested in.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

"Buh he takin stiwoids!" - Internet fan who never goes to the gym










- Vic


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

*Do have any proof that he is on the roids? If you don't then unkout. *


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MontyCora said:


> He doesn't have any of the major symptoms, he's well within natty size and he's been that size for years and years now. What's suspicious about Cesaro? Dude's just a beast.


A lot people who are on steroids dont get obvious signs like acne or stuff like that. Someone like Neville or Cena is a guy who is obviously on roids but doesnt have those signs. Another is Rollins after he came back huge from his injury. Then you have guys like Lesnar and Reigns who have been proven to have been juicing.

Don't be naive. Most people in WWE are juicing. Thats why I dont get this Jinder witch hunt, while guys who have literally failed tests are excused.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Who gives a fuck?

This is a stale and tired argument. Even if he is, that doesn't take away from how hard he's worked and his drive.


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Bunch of non-lifters asking for "proof". Does it matter that he's on steroids? Absolutely not. This isn't a sport. Also, I agree that it's ridiculous that people keep pointing the finger at Mahal and not at the other abusers like Neville and Cena. But don't pretend he's clean when the guy isn't even _trying_ to hide the obvious signs of steroid abuse, all because he passed WWE's garbage wellness policy managed by a bunch of meatheads. 

Hit the gym for once and get a clue. :lmao


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MontyCora said:


> Oh for fucks sake. Have you ever stepped into a gym in your life? I'm being serious, do you actually know about lifting and steroids or are you just bullshitting me here, because you must be.  Packing on muscle is very very hard to do. Maybe, MAYBE if Jinder has incredible genetics maybe he looks the way he does. But with gross crazy backne and very obvious gyno? Come the fuck on. There's no discussion to be had here. As for the wellness policy? It's a fucking joke. Brock was on the wellness policy until USADA, a real drug testing organization working with the UFC, saw through Lesnar's probably very expensive fancy masking agents and fined his ass. Which means he was juicing during his time at WWE before the Mark Hunt fight. Suddenly after that moment very conveniently the line became "well we don't test part timers." Oh, is that a fact WWE? Why not exactly? Why exempt them? Remember Ryback? Admitted to roid use. The WWE wellness policy is a complete joke, as Brock was obviously skating through it with masking agents, which is just assuming that he was tested at all. For all you know Jinder isn't being tested and it's being thrown under the rug. Why not? Vince isn't an impartial third party like USADA. Vince does what he wants, and the entire Wellness Program is for PR purposes because Benoit pulled a double murder suicide. It's the ONLY reason the policy exists, liability when Vince feels he needs it. But now money is to be made in India!
> 
> As for WHY this matters, because it's cheating. Because guys like Cesaro or Balor bust their ASSES every day of their lives living on the road, working out to get a really nice fit, NATURAL body. Then Jinder isn't good enough to get Vince's attention the natural way so he cheats and suddenly the world is his because of his gross roid body. It's fucking bullshit. Cheaters shouldn't get ahead. "I don't care if he cheats" is such a horrible shitty outlook to have on life.



Cry me a fucking river. 


Listen, no matter how much you don't like it, you WILL accept the *MAHARAJA* as your champion!


----------



## J-B

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Not sure if anyone has seen it but there's a close up of his back from a recent live event and its fucking gross. Add to that his dodgy looking chest and the fact he looks like a giant veiny penis. He's definitely on something.


Don't get why it makes you some jealous basement dweller if you say he's on something.


----------



## Machismo88

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

He isn't the first & he won't be the last. Majority of the roster past & present have used performance enhancers


----------



## greasykid1

MontyCora said:


> Oh for fucks sake. Have you ever stepped into a gym in your life? I'm being serious, do you actually know about lifting and steroids or are you just bullshitting me here, because you must be. Packing on muscle is very very hard to do. Maybe, MAYBE if Jinder has incredible genetics maybe he looks the way he does. But with gross crazy backne and very obvious gyno? Come the fuck on. There's no discussion to be had here. As for the wellness policy? It's a fucking joke. Brock was on the wellness policy until USADA, a real drug testing organization working with the UFC, saw through Lesnar's probably very expensive fancy masking agents and fined his ass. Which means he was juicing during his time at WWE before the Mark Hunt fight. Suddenly after that moment very conveniently the line became "well we don't test part timers." Oh, is that a fact WWE? Why not exactly? Why exempt them? Remember Ryback? Admitted to roid use. The WWE wellness policy is a complete joke, as Brock was obviously skating through it with masking agents, which is just assuming that he was tested at all. For all you know Jinder isn't being tested and it's being thrown under the rug. Why not? Vince isn't an impartial third party like USADA. Vince does what he wants, and the entire Wellness Program is for PR purposes because Benoit pulled a double murder suicide. It's the ONLY reason the policy exists, liability when Vince feels he needs it. But now money is to be made in India!
> 
> As for WHY this matters, because it's cheating. Because guys like Cesaro or Balor bust their ASSES every day of their lives living on the road, working out to get a really nice fit, NATURAL body. Then Jinder isn't good enough to get Vince's attention the natural way so he cheats and suddenly the world is his because of his gross roid body. It's fucking bullshit. Cheaters shouldn't get ahead. "I don't care if he cheats" is such a horrible shitty outlook to have on life.


Yes, I've seen the inside of a gym.
Yes, I know about gaining muscle mass and the results/symptoms of steroid use.

My point is that you're just looking at him on a TV and deciding that he's full of drugs. The wellness policy, for all it's flaws, is not something that Vince controls. Yes, I know I'll get the "you naiive fool" comments, but the testing is done by a 3rd party, and the subjects of the tests are chosen randomly by a 3rd party.

It's been proven that this is the case, and that Vince can't just shake off the results and ignore them, as recent as last year when he had to suspend his Golden Boy, Reigns.

Still, a body like Jinder's can be maintained with less roid use, once it's actually at that stage, so they can certainly minimise their chances of being caught by random testing.

I'm not saying that he is definitely not using. I'm saying that he hasn't been caught by any valid test! Some people on the internet that think they can diagnose roid use via a picture of a guy on TV is NOT going to cut it.

Don't know why I'm arguing really. People that say shit like "There's no discussion to be had here" actually mean "I am not willing to discuss this".

I'm not defending Jinder. I hate the character, I think he's an absolutely shite wrestler and his gimmick is racist as fuck. He doesn't deserve a title reign ... but that brings me onto the final point.

Would he have the WWE Title right now if he didn't have the alleged "Roid Body"?

Probably not. But when it comes down to it, people do not have sustained success in WWE based only on looks. His "Hard Body" might get him a cup of coffee as champion, but it won't get him a meaningful reign, or a respectful fanbase.

You say it's a shitty outlook to have, that "I don't care if he cheats"?

Newsflash. Most of the locker room is "cheating" in one way or another.
Every one of your favourites from the past used steroids, coke, excessive amounts of pain killers, weed, or was drunk off their ass half their career.

Seriously, what the hell is the issue with roids, in an industry where we call people like HBK, Angle, Hogan, "Legends"? You think they, and even Austin and The Rock went their entire run without any juice?

Hell, Austin shills "natural supplements" on his podcasts that are basically testosterone pills. Is that better? Worse?

Again, in an industry where you only get ahead by politicking, backstabbing and kissing Vince's ass, who the fuck cares about roids?



Swissblade said:


> Bunch of non-lifters asking for "proof". Does it matter that he's on steroids? Absolutely not. This isn't a sport. Also, I agree that it's ridiculous that people keep pointing the finger at Mahal and not at the other obvious abusers like Neville and Cena. But don't pretend he's clean when the guy isn't even _trying_ to hide the obvious signs of steroid abuse, all because he passed WWE's garbage wellness policy managed by a bunch of meatheads.
> 
> Hit the gym for once and get a clue. :lmao


See, most people would probably agree with you, if it wasn't for the antagonistic "I'm better than you" attitude. Being able to pick up a heavy thing does not make you a better person than what you have termed "Non-Lifters".

You might want to "get a clue" yourself and look into the increased heart issues amongst people that spend all their time "working out".

lol

You've only got to look at the main cause of "natural" wrestler deaths over the years. Yeah, they look good, but their hearts give out in their 40s.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Big draw Mahal already confirmed for GOAT.


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*

So, there is a spreading hate on the likes of Jinder Mahal for being on steroids. So i decided to make this thread, so i can shut as much people as possible who complain about steroids. Here is the Wellness Policy violations for 2007:



> __ Chavo Guerrero received somatropin (HGH), nandrolone and anastrozole from April 2005 to May 2006.
> 
> __ Shane Helms received testosterone, genotropin (HGH) and nandrolone from November 2003 to February 2007.
> 
> __ Randy Orton received somatropin, nandrolone, and stanozolol from September 2004 to February 2007.
> 
> __ John Morrison was prescribed somatropin, anastrozole, testosterone, stanozolol and chorionic gonadotropin from June 2006 to February 2007.
> 
> __ Mr. Kennedy received anastrozole, somatropin and testosterone from October 2006 to February 2007.
> 
> __ Funaki received somatropin in March 2006.
> 
> __ Charlie Haas was prescribed nastrozole, somatropin, stanozolol, nandrolone and chorionic gonadotropin from August 2006 to January 2007.
> 
> __ Umaga received somatropin between July and December 2006.
> 
> __ William Regal received stanozolol, somatropin, genotropin, and anastrozole from November 2004 to November 2006.
> 
> __ Edge received somatropin, genotropin (both HGH), and stanozolol from September 2004 and February 2007.
> 
> __ Recently released Sylvan Grenier received somatropin, nandrolone, genotropin and stanozolol from February 2005 to July 2006.
> 
> __ The late Brian Adams, who was not under WWE contract, received nandrolone, testosterone and Somatropin in December 2006.
> 
> -- The late Chris Benoit received nandrolone and anastrozole in February 2006.
> 
> -- Eddie Guerrero received nandrolone, testosterone, and anastrozole two weeks prior to his death in November 2005.


1.On the list you can see the most DECA(nandrolone) which a lot of people don't know that despite gaining weight from it, by using high dosages, it has healing effects on your joints even by taking small dosages.


> Deca Durabolin has the potential to improve bone density and muscle growth. Use of this steroid for a period of six to eight weeks is associated with a dramatic increase in the production of red blood cells and curing joint problems experienced by some athletes during intense workouts. This steroid is generally used during mass gain or dieting phases and is one of the very few steroids that can be used in both the off-season and before a professional contest.


2..Second on the list, you got somatropin and genotropine which are human growth hormones which help you with:
1. Increased Muscle Strength
2. Better Fracture Healing
Numerous of local growth factors and hormones are responsible for regulating mineral and bone metabolism, along with fracture healing. Administration of human growth hormone has been shown to speed up the regeneration of bone, making it a key part of bone healing. Applying growth factors like IGF-1 is known to stimulate the metabolism of bone.
3.Enhanced Weight Loss
4.Stronger Bones
5.Reduced Cardiovascular Disease Risk
6.Improvement in Erectile Dysfunction(helpful for those who abused heavy steroids for a long time in their time as wrestlers)
7.Decreased Obesity
8.Better Mood and Cognitive Function
9.Better Sleep

3.Third you got Stanozolol/Winstrol, which cuts you just like Jinder Mahal. Makes you hard and shredded.

4.And last but not least you got testosterone.
Testosterone is an important male hormone. A male begins to produce testosterone as early as seven weeks after conception. Testosterone levels rise during puberty, peak during the late teen years, and then level off. After age 30 or so, it’s normal for a man’s testosterone levels to decrease slightly every year.
Most men have more than enough testosterone. But, it’s possible for the body to produce too little testosterone. This leads to a condition called hypogonadism. This can be treated with hormonal therapy, which requires a doctor’s prescription and careful monitoring. Men with normal testosterone levels should not consider testosterone therapy.
Testosterone levels affect everything in men from the reproductive system and sexuality to muscle mass and bone density. It also plays a role in certain behaviors. 



So of all people on the list, you got Funaki, a guy who's never been impressive at all, you can google him and you won't see a picture of him, looking like a bodybuilder, yet he's taking a highly expensive substance such as growth hormone. So, people hate on Jinder for being on steroids, yet there is a possibility that nearly every wrestler is on something.

You don't see on the list Batista or Cena, because of obvious reasons, but yet you see Funaki.

All of these guys were trying to keep their breaking bodies in one by using different types of steroids and that's the thing..

You can't blame wrestlers for taking steroids when their job depends at that. How do you keep a 240/260 pound body uninjured and in shape, when you are constantly travelling, not getting enough sleep, not being able to always eat clean, since most of the airports are offering pizzas and donuts rather than a chicken salad and rice. How do you train, without overtraining when you constantly fall on your body, get hit, don't sleep, eat shit and expirience stress 24/7. You gotta be on something that prevents all of those factors from taking it's tool on your body.

You will never see a bodybuilder, have 3 hours of sleep, getting hit, tossed around, running, jumping, then taking a 6 hour flight,being under a stress of finding a hotel, having to rent a car, at the same time having time to just buy a few burgers with fries and eating it on the go.

You can't have a body like Batista or Mahal with that schedule without using steroids. That's why the likes of Mahal, get the main event push, because they are working twice as hard than other people, who maintain an mediocre achievable physique.

And it's fucking disgrace that so many wrestlers died from steroids, some of them so they can just make it to the WWE and now you have people pushing for the likes of Nakamura, Zayn and Balor for a higher spot in the WWE, when 10 years ago these guys would be fucking jobbers. For example Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero juiced for decade or two, so they can look believable and win ONE world title and these days skinny midgets like Balor get to win it on their first night.

So people who complain about steroids can shut the fuck up, because this is not a competitive SPORT, it's an ENTERTAINMENT and if someone is on steroids, it's him who's taking it not you and it's him that's making sacrifices not you.

I'm neither against or for steroid use, but it's one thing to have an easy maintainable body like Balor and other to be built like Mahal. That's why after Jinder knocked the shit out of Balor in their match, Vince saw the light. Because Jinder is believable and Balor is NOT.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*

Very solid post, but most people will ignore it. Steroids are just an excuse for them to hate Jinder, they dont give a fuck when their favourites are clearly on the roids.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*

I don't give a fuck if Jinder is on roids. If he wants to shrink his balls and end up in an early grave in exchange for success, that's his right. I just don't like him because he has no talent.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*

I never complained about him being on roids I don't give a fuck about it, all I care about that he doesn't deserve to be even the US champ not the WWE champ.

He should be in the same place he was month or two ago but it looks like India is raining money on Vince so that is why he pulled the trigger not that Jinder has a talent or something.


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



greasykid1 said:


> See, most people would probably agree with you, if it wasn't for the antagonistic "I'm better than you" attitude. Being able to pick up a heavy thing does not make you a better person than what you have termed "Non-Lifters".
> 
> You might want to "get a clue" yourself and look into the increased heart issues amongst people that spend all their time "working out".
> 
> lol
> 
> You've only got to look at the main cause of "natural" wrestler deaths over the years. Yeah, they look good, but their hearts give out in their 40s.


Didn't once say I was a 'better person', just far more educated on the topic than a person who has never been in the gym for more than a few minutes and has legit convinced themselves that you can attain a physique like Mahal's or Cena's with just a good diet and protein shakes.

Lol "increased heart issues" only applies to a very small percentage of people, mainly those who spend an absurd amount of time in the gym. Could we please not give posters on this site another reason _not_ to go to the gym? :lol


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*

Just for the record, I'm not a Jinder fan neither. I couldn't care less that he won the title, but i just wanted to clear up the reason he got the push, because it's pretty disrespectful that he thread above this one is called "Jinder Mahal Steroids" and people are complaining in it, like they took a random bodybuilder and put him in the world title picture.


----------



## BoT

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*

People dont understand that people want to see records, who the hell wants to see a high school esque basketball game, we want to see impressive ass shit.

PED will always have a place in sports imo, rightfully so.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*



IpostHIGH said:


> Just for the record, I'm not a Jinder fan neither. I couldn't care less that he won the title, but i just wanted to clear up the reason he got the push, because it's pretty disrespectful that he thread above this one is called "Jinder Mahal Steroids" and people are complaining in it, like they took a random bodybuilder and put him in the world title picture.


They took the only Indian wrestler they have and put him in the world title picture.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*

I never got the hate for wrestlers using steroids. Wrestling is fixed. All steroids are in wrestling is aesthetics. You've got guys like cage whose juiced to the gills doing moonsaults and stuff so it doesn't do jack.


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*



Moho Hwoarang said:


> They took the only Indian wrestler they have and put him in the world title picture.


Yeah and? He paid his dues by being a jobber, got fired, improved himself, got hired again, proved that he's a tough motherfucker and got the push. That's how you do it. :wink2:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*

.....

.....

.....


Funaki?


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*

Dude wtf is this shit. This isn't even about Jinder anymore. You sound like you would do anything to go back to the 'glory' days of men being jacked behemoths on steroids despite knowing full well the health implications of it.

"It's a fucking disgrace that some wrestlers died from steroids" does not sound like you are sad over these deaths. It sounds like you're sad that now no one can be juiced up to the gills anymore to fulfill your body fetish.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*

is this guy a lawyer for the defense in some steroid court case? is he getting paid by the hour? I was expecting to see "I rest my cause your honor" at the end of the post tbh, I wouldnt care enough to defend jinder nor prove him wrong, he can do that by himself.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about steroids.*



IpostHIGH said:


> Yeah and? He paid his dues by being a jobber, got fired, improved himself, got hired again, proved that he's a tough motherfucker and got the push. That's how you do it. :wink2:


Tell me one reason beside the India thing that he deserves to win this or are you telling me that because he has a great body that is why he is the champ?


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



Laughable Chimp said:


> "It's a fucking disgrace that some wrestlers died from steroids" does not sound like you are sad over these deaths. It sounds like you're sad that now no one can be juiced up to the gills anymore to fulfill your body fetish.


No, you got that wrong. I'm sad over those deaths, but it's disrespectful that these guys died so they can earn an image of a greek god, when nowdays overrated guys like Nakamura and Balor are expected to be raised to main event level and they do not look impressive at all, no matter how much they can fly or fight stiff. Keep Reigns, Strowman, Corbin, Big E, Orton, Cena and all the other larger than life personas there, but keep out the ones who look like they can get their ass kicked by a regular person. Upon returning, Jinder entered that larger than life league.


People like Neville deserve to be in the main event, because no matter that he's 5 ft 7, he is believable for his size and has an oustanding look. Guy like Balor, who won the title on his first night has absolutely nothing appealing about him, rather than putting on facepaint, which doesn't change his skinny physique.




Moho Hwoarang said:


> Tell me one reason beside the India thing that he deserves to win this or are you telling me that because he has a great body that is why he is the champ?



Yes, the indian market is the main reason, but don't forget that he jobbed to Balor before that, but what probably made him a champion is the fact that in his match with Balor he knocked the shit out of him, opening the people's eyes of what's believable and what's not. If Jinder wasn't as jacked as he is right now, he wouldn't have gotten that push. If it's all about the Indian market, he would've been a champion in his first run, but back then he wasn't as outstanding as he is now. So yeah, the great body is what got him this push, because he has now something appealing for the Indian market rather than just having indian roots. He got signed because he was speaking perfect punjabi, but it was quite obvious in his first run that it wasn't enough.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*

excellent post

the big guys draw money, that's just a fact. 
plus even the small guys are on something, just small enough doses they don't get popped.
if you can't accept that it's one of the BIGGEST parts of the industry, you don't deserve to watch the show and you damn sure don't get to have an opinion.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

yeah so what? he looks better than you ever will in your life










and he's champion now so you have to respect him, fucking mark.

#SLINderMahal 
#DBOlishTheOpposition 
#deDECAtion 
#uMadMidcard


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*

No stake in the "Jinder is juicing" soap opera, but the Finn hate sounds more like bizarre jealousy than anything at this point. The usual macho, insecure "hate the pretty boy," type of deal. He's in better shape than 95% of the general US male population and I can pretty much guarantee if you stood beside him, no woman with working vision would hesitate if given a choice whom they'd rather hop in the sack with for a one night. :lol 

To maintain Finn's condition requires a shit load of discipline that a lot of guys will never have. You don't maintain that physique "easily." He's definitely adhering to a strict gym regime and watching everything he eats. He deserves credit for that and him focusing on cardio as opposed to bulk doesn't negate the work he's clearly putting in to maintain that build on the WWE schedule.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



> Yes, the indian market is the main reason, but don't forget that he jobbed to Balor before that, but what probably made him a champion is the fact that in his match with Balor he knocked the shit out of him, opening the people's eyes of what's believable and what's not. If Jinder wasn't as jacked as he is right now, he wouldn't have gotten that push. If it's all about the Indian market, he would've been a champion in his first run, but back then he wasn't as outstanding as he is now. So yeah, the great body is what got him this push, because he has now something appealing for the Indian market rather than just having indian roots. He got signed because he was speaking perfect punjabi, but it was quite obvious in his first run that it wasn't enough.


So we are back on the topic that he didn't get it because he deserves it himself.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*

Its amazing that the olympic weight lifters dont look more like jinder, I mean they must lift a good amount of weights too yet I never see them looking like veins in a man costume.


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



Moho Hwoarang said:


> So we are back on the topic that he didn't get it because he deserves it himself.


Well, the dude debuted 2002. I'm pretty sure that we are not the ones to decide whether he deserves it or not, because he's been doing it for 15 years and he's already the fucking champ. Everyone has an opinion. Sure, I also want the title back on AJ, but it is what it is.

But i answered your question. He didn't just got pushed because of the indian market, he got pushed because he made himself look believable. It's not that hard to know what Vince McMahon is looking for.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



IpostHIGH said:


> No, you got that wrong. I'm sad over those deaths, but it's disrespectful that these guys died so they can earn an image of a greek god, when nowdays overrated guys like Nakamura and Balor are expected to be raised to main event level and they do not look impressive at all, no matter how much they can fly or fight stiff. Keep Reigns, Strowman, Corbin, Big E, Orton, Cena and all the other larger than life personas there, but keep out the ones who look like they can get their ass kicked by a regular person. Upon returning, Jinder entered that larger than life league.
> 
> 
> People like Neville deserve to be in the main event, because no matter that he's 5 ft 7, he is believable for his size and has an oustanding look. Guy like Balor, who won the title on his first night has absolutely nothing appealing about him, rather than putting on facepaint, which doesn't change his skinny physique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the indian market is the main reason, but don't forget that he jobbed to Balor before that, but what probably made him a champion is the fact that in his match with Balor he knocked the shit out of him, opening the people's eyes of what's believable and what's not. If Jinder wasn't as jacked as he is right now, he wouldn't have gotten that push. If it's all about the Indian market, he would've been a champion in his first run, but back then he wasn't as outstanding as he is now. So yeah, the great body is what got him this push, because he has now something appealing for the Indian market rather than just having indian roots. He got signed because he was speaking perfect punjabi, but it was quite obvious in his first run that it wasn't enough.


No mate, he got pushed because he was Indian. Everything else comes secondary. The only thing that match with Balor did was that it made Vince realize that they have an Indian wrestler at a time when they were just trying to expand into the Indian market. It had barely anything to do with Jinder looking muscular. Nine times out of ten, if a talent did what he did they would be punished and jobbed out and lets not act like people haven't been jobbed out for less. Why wasn't Jinder jobbed out, well he is Indian. Thats the only reason.

I can argue all day and all night about having the body of a greek god helps you be larger than life but in the end, I have to agree with this. But look back in the past, and there have been plenty of guys whith amazig physiques but little to no talent. Nowadays, theres a lot of guys with weaker physiques but are generally more talented. And if it comes to being talented yet looking like a slob or looking like Achilles but having the charisma and wrestling ability of a mop, I would choose the former always hands down. I understand that people like their wrestlers to look really muscular. I just don't particularly care if talent aren't. Its not the be all end all and honestly some weaker physices are just suited to their character. All the people that are unable to take Sami Zayn seriously because of his physique for example have missed the entire point of his character and probably think everyone must fit their vision of a pro wrestler or else they suck.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



IpostHIGH said:


> So, there is a spreading hate on the likes of Jinder Mahal for being on steroids. So i decided to make this thread, so i can shut as much people as possible who complain about steroids. Here is the Wellness Policy violations for 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.On the list you can see the most DECA(nandrolone) which a lot of people don't know that despite gaining weight from it, by using high dosages, it has healing effects on your joints even by taking small dosages.
> 
> 
> 2..Second on the list, you got somatropin and genotropine which are human growth hormones which help you with:
> 1. Increased Muscle Strength
> 2. Better Fracture Healing
> Numerous of local growth factors and hormones are responsible for regulating mineral and bone metabolism, along with fracture healing. Administration of human growth hormone has been shown to speed up the regeneration of bone, making it a key part of bone healing. Applying growth factors like IGF-1 is known to stimulate the metabolism of bone.
> 3.Enhanced Weight Loss
> 4.Stronger Bones
> 5.Reduced Cardiovascular Disease Risk
> 6.Improvement in Erectile Dysfunction(helpful for those who abused heavy steroids for a long time in their time as wrestlers)
> 7.Decreased Obesity
> 8.Better Mood and Cognitive Function
> 9.Better Sleep
> 
> 3.Third you got Stanozolol/Winstrol, which cuts you just like Jinder Mahal. Makes you hard and shredded.
> 
> 4.And last but not least you got testosterone.
> Testosterone is an important male hormone. A male begins to produce testosterone as early as seven weeks after conception. Testosterone levels rise during puberty, peak during the late teen years, and then level off. After age 30 or so, it’s normal for a man’s testosterone levels to decrease slightly every year.
> Most men have more than enough testosterone. But, it’s possible for the body to produce too little testosterone. This leads to a condition called hypogonadism. This can be treated with hormonal therapy, which requires a doctor’s prescription and careful monitoring. Men with normal testosterone levels should not consider testosterone therapy.
> Testosterone levels affect everything in men from the reproductive system and sexuality to muscle mass and bone density. It also plays a role in certain behaviors.
> 
> 
> 
> So of all people on the list, you got Funaki, a guy who's never been impressive at all, you can google him and you won't see a picture of him, looking like a bodybuilder, yet he's taking a highly expensive substance such as growth hormone. So, people hate on Jinder for being on steroids, yet there is a possibility that nearly every wrestler is on something.
> 
> You don't see on the list Batista or Cena, because of obvious reasons, but yet you see Funaki.
> 
> All of these guys were trying to keep their breaking bodies in one by using different types of steroids and that's the thing..
> 
> You can't blame wrestlers for taking steroids when their job depends at that. How do you keep a 240/260 pound body uninjured and in shape, when you are constantly travelling, not getting enough sleep, not being able to always eat clean, since most of the airports are offering pizzas and donuts rather than a chicken salad and rice. How do you train, without overtraining when you constantly fall on your body, get hit, don't sleep, eat shit and expirience stress 24/7. You gotta be on something that prevents all of those factors from taking it's tool on your body.
> 
> You will never see a bodybuilder, have 3 hours of sleep, getting hit, tossed around, running, jumping, then taking a 6 hour flight,being under a stress of finding a hotel, having to rent a car, at the same time having time to just buy a few burgers with fries and eating it on the go.
> 
> You can't have a body like Batista or Mahal with that schedule without using steroids. That's why the likes of Mahal, get the main event push, because they are working twice as hard than other people, who maintain an mediocre achievable physique.
> 
> And it's fucking disgrace that so many wrestlers died from steroids, some of them so they can just make it to the WWE and now you have people pushing for the likes of Nakamura, Zayn and Balor for a higher spot in the WWE, when 10 years ago these guys would be fucking jobbers. For example Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero juiced for decade or two, so they can look believable and win ONE world title and these days skinny midgets like Balor get to win it on their first night.
> 
> So people who complain about steroids can shut the fuck up, because this is not a competitive SPORT, it's an ENTERTAINMENT and if someone is on steroids, it's him who's taking it not you and it's him that's making sacrifices not you.
> 
> I'm neither against or for steroid use, but it's one thing to have an easy maintainable body like Balor and other to be built like Mahal. That's why after Jinder knocked the shit out of Balor in their match, Vince saw the light. Because Jinder is believable and Balor is NOT.


Now let me ask you this, how is it that Brock Lesnar tested positive for PED's *under contract with the WWE* when he fought in the UFC? Let's not act like you can't get around drug tests in the WWE when there's a prime example just last year of it.


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



Stinger Fan said:


> Now let me ask you this, how is it that Brock Lesnar tested positive for PED's *under contract with the WWE* when he fought in the UFC? Let's not act like you can't get around drug tests in the WWE when there's a prime example just last year of it.


Well, that's what i said. You can't say that Batista, Masters, Lashley were not all on steroids when the violations were leaked during that time, but guys like Funaki and Chavo Guerrero got busted.


----------



## Sweggeh

Not sure what people dying of steroids has to do with anything. Steroid abuse is obviously bad, but way more people die from obesity and heart disease. Fat wrestlers are more of a risk to themselves than the ones that take steroids in moderation.



Stinger Fan said:


> Now let me ask you this, how is it that Brock Lesnar tested positive for PED's *under contract with the WWE* when he fought in the UFC? Let's not act like you can't get around drug tests in the WWE when there's a prime example just last year of it.


Part timers are not tested for drugs, thats a well known fact. HHH, Brock, The Rock, Shane, all of them were free to juice up without being subject to testing in the WWE.

Only full time wokers are subject to testing.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



IpostHIGH said:


> Well, that's what i said. You can't say that Batista, Masters, Lashley were not all on steroids when the violations were leaked during that time, but guys like Funaki and Chavo Guerrero got busted.


So basically, you have no argument against what I said. Fact is, Brock was on roids while under contract with the WWE and never tested positive . That's all the proof you need


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



Stinger Fan said:


> So basically, you have no argument against what I said. Fact is, Brock was on roids while under contract with the WWE and never tested positive . That's all the proof you need


Do i really need an argument about it? His contract is 5 million dollars, do i really need to talk about him being tested in WWE, like really?


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Well looks like its finally been long enough for the world to forget the steroid trial of the early 90's, that both brands in WWE have steroid users holding the top titles :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



Sweggeh said:


> Part timers are not tested for drugs, thats a well known fact. HHH, Brock, The Rock, Shane, all of them were free to juice up without being subject to testing in the WWE.
> 
> Only full time wokers are subject to testing.


Which was a loophole created by the WWE to avoid potentially suspending any performer they know is on steroids . If they were serious about drug testing they would have suspended Brock after the fact, instead they washed their hands with it and no one called them out on it. Fact is, they clearly have guys under contract who do steroids and if they're going to lengths to avoid possibly getting guys popped, then who knows what else they do


IpostHIGH said:


> Do i really need an argument about it? His contract is 5 million dollars, do i really need to talk about him being tested in WWE, like really?


So you're admitting that the company could avoid suspending someone if they're valuable enough ? Like say the current WWE champion who's trying to enter a market and appeal to over a billion people?


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Shoutout to all the people who complain about Mahal being on steroids and steroids in wrestling as a whole.*



Stinger Fan said:


> So you're admitting that the company could avoid suspending someone if they're valuable enough ? Like say the current WWE champion who's trying to enter a market and appeal to over a billion people?


Sure, it's not something new to begin with. After all..


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



greasykid1 said:


> First, it doesn't matter the tiniest bit until WWE tests him and finds something.
> 
> Second, the fact that someone has muscles doesn't automatically mean they are on roids - and yes, I'm aware of the alleged "signs" of roid use that he seems to have. Still not really proof though.
> 
> Third, I give zero fucks about wrestlers using steroids. This is not a real sport. They give no advantage other than Vince getting a massive boner for anyone with bulging muscles. In a product that is scripted and choreographed to within an inch of it's life, and is supposed to be about how entertaining you are as a "Superstar", the use of steriods has absolutely no bearing.


Many of the steroids used can certainly assist wrestlers in helping wrestlers recover quicker during their very rough schedule. They serve more of a purpose than just improving one's physical stature. It's still a performance-based field of physical work, just more along the lines of sports simulation rather than an actual sport.



> As for WHY this matters, because it's cheating. Because guys like Cesaro or Balor bust their ASSES every day of their lives living on the road, working out to get a really nice fit, NATURAL body. Then Jinder isn't good enough to get Vince's attention the natural way so he cheats and suddenly the world is his because of his gross roid body. It's fucking bullshit. Cheaters shouldn't get ahead. "I don't care if he cheats" is such a horrible shitty outlook to have on life.


Rather presumptuous to assume a guy like Cesaro hasn't been on the gas before. Just because some guys don't look like they're overflowing with testosterone doesn't mean they haven't or aren't using something that produces different visual results at least. 

And really now, cheating? I think some people on the interwebs are looking for their role models in all the wrong places. It's a bit perplexing to wonder how many of these people that share this mindset are adults too. This is professional wrestling. Without going into every aspect that might challenge us common folk on our moral foundations, these people are banged up pretty badly almost all the time. Whatever they put in their body to get them ready is up to them, but they're already shortening their lives with the physical hardships they put themselves through. Certain advantages that put them in the necessary mindset to endure another night is something I can live with both knowing and accepting.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



Sweggeh said:


> Got any evidence? Guess not.
> 
> While you are speculating though, you should probably mention all the others that are seemingly on steroids. Cena, Neville, Big E, Strowman, etc.
> 
> Then you have the guys who are confirmed to not be tested, like HHH and The Rock.
> 
> Then you have the guys who ACTUALLY failed drug tests, like Lesnar and Reigns.
> 
> But no...lets just talk about Jinder.


Reigns did not fail for HGH


IpostHIGH said:


> Taking steroids in WWE is admirable. It's another risk you are willing to take. I remember i've listened to a podcast where some guy got questioned what were the side effects of HGH. His answer was "If you are juicing HGH, so you can ride a Bentley, the side effects should be the least of your concerns." Same with Jinder. Jinder is no different than Hogan, Savage, Batista.. It's just the hipocrisy of 2017.
> 
> He's taking steroids, big fucking deal, every top star did. Shut the fuck up, already.


I do if he takes them.


----------



## Piehound

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

I gotta admit, between his back, arms and chest Jinder looked like a heavily muscled pile of zits last night..


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Jinder has put on a lot of muscle since August last year when he was pudgy facing Neville on Raw.

Jinder has gotten a push for two reasons- his body and Indian heritage. And it's not like India became a big market for WWE in the past month. It's always been there, WWE just needed someone who could look the part to break in. So, why does it matter if Jinder uses steroids? He just got a WWE title reign out of the look of his body. Not his talent.

A year ago, Jinder wasn't even fucking employed by the company. Now he's their champion. 

Not saying he's on steroids, but given that aesthetics alone are the reason he's in the top spot, it makes a hell of a case why a wrestler would choose any means necessary to improve their physique.

I'm not going to demonise him for taking steroids. Hollywood action stars are blatantly on the shit and it's no big deal. Wrestlers should be allowed to juice as much as they want, they're adults who can live with whatever consequences.


----------



## ColeStar

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

A lot of slanderous disrespect of the Maharajah here. 
Karma will strike down the ingrates responsible for this.


----------



## deadcool

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Interesting how such an absurd topic got 7 pages and counting of discussion.

Everbody knows that the "WWE Wellness" policy is a joke. The company protects who it wants to protect, and who they want busted. Aside from Jinder, Lesnar, that moronic son-in-law, Vince, Big E, Orton, Styles, Ziggler, Woods, Rollins and Reigns are all on something.

If this was a Lesnar situation (where he competed in a sport event like UFC against someone who clearly was not on anything), then I see the point of having this discussion. Jinder who is clearly on steroids fought an opponent who is most likely not clean himself. 

I dont buy the theory that he got his push because of his steroided physique, I think they really want to increase business in India, and Jinder was in the right place at the right time. It's not like he was pushed to the ME as soon as they got him back; he was jobbing to people left and right AFTER he got his new physique. 

With that said, he is losing the title on tomorrow's Smackdown, or he is losing the title at the next PPV (it's not going to be a substantial title run).


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Jinder has many classic signs of steroid abuse. And if you can't or won't see it, you're either blind, stupid, or ignorant. It's as simple as that. If a guy is limping, would anyone demand evidence his leg is hurt? Surely not.
Jinder has ugly tits, ugly acne, and the speed he bulked up is ridiculous.

So, if I were you, I would show evidence that he DIDN'T use steroids.
Clue: you won't find it.

My Lord some people are stupid.


----------



## Stadhart02

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

anyone with veins in their legs is taking steroids....


----------



## KOMania1

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Are people really in denial about Jinder using steroids? 

Seriously, you've gotta be kidding me if you are somehow convinced he's not on them. *The guy has horrid back acne, major gyno and looks unnaturally shredded.* One of those factors by themselves might not be conclusive, but all three simultaneously? I question the intelligence of anyone that thinks Jinder is clean.

Seriously though, I wonder what it must be like to have to grab Jinder's back. I mean, _ugh..._
The thing is, WWE know for certain that he's on steroids, the frequent users in the company would have spotted it instantly. Obviously they don't care and it proves the wellness policy is bollocks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I try to give everyone the benefit of the doubt, but...nah. Roided like a mfer



Lothario said:


> No stake in the "Jinder is juicing" soap opera, but the Finn hate sounds more like bizarre jealousy than anything at this point. The usual macho, insecure "hate the pretty boy," type of deal. He's in better shape than 95% of the general US male population and I can pretty much guarantee if you stood beside him, no woman with working vision would hesitate if given a choice whom they'd rather hop in the sack with for a one night. :lol
> 
> To maintain Finn's condition requires a shit load of discipline that a lot of guys will never have. You don't maintain that physique "easily." He's definitely adhering to a strict gym regime and watching everything he eats. He deserves credit for that and him focusing on cardio as opposed to bulk doesn't negate the work he's clearly putting in to maintain that build on the WWE schedule.


The obsession with Finn's size/look is fucking weird, I do think he's in good shape and is more than likely all natural, especially when compared to Jinder.

That being said, I don't find him attractive in the least, would def. take someone like Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, or even Owens over him.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

"Whats the big deal with PEDs?"

Maybe half the industry dying early from things like heart and liver diseases should concern you.


----------



## dougfisher_05

The amount of fucks I give if these guys are taking hgh or steroids is zero that I have a hard time understanding why it matters so much to you guys? 

This is not a sport. There is no performance enhancement because the competition aspect inside the ring is scripted. 

I'm not upset when actors take juice to llook jacked for a movie. How is this any different?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MickDX said:


> Any proof to support your claims?


He's got eyes and a brain. That's proof enough. Oh, and this:


----------



## EC3 •

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Sorry OP, didn't know you were a master doctor and knew everything about steroid use 

We all know you don't even lift


----------



## KOMania1

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



dougfisher_05 said:


> The amount of fucks I give if these guys are taking hgh or steroids is zero that I have a hard time understanding why it matters so much to you guys?
> 
> This is not a sport. There is no performance enhancement because the competition aspect inside the ring is scripted.
> 
> I'm not upset when actors take juice to llook jacked for a movie. How is this any different?


A lot of wrestlers from the bygone years die young, often due to conditions caused by steroid/HGH usage. Jinder's not going to be happy he juiced if his heart fails before he's 50. 

Also, depending on just how widespread it is in WWE, it could very well be considered "cheating" but not in the usual sense. The Wellness Policy is there to stop steroid usage and promote healthier, safer conduct from wrestlers. It's a safe bet a lot of WWE wrestlers stick by those rules for fear of a violation, meaning they are clean and have to work super hard at the gym to get good looking bodies for their profession. When a guy like Jinder comes along and very obviously breaks that policy, using the "easy" route (that still involves lots of gym, mind you) it's safe to say those guys that religiously stay clean and work super hard are going to be pissed as hell. Body image is a huge part of how successful a wrestler is, and Jinder bypassing the Wellness Policy gives him an advantage over other wrestlers that he shouldn't have by the WWE's own rules. 

Then there's the fact that his body looks f**king disgusting. Yeah, he's ripped, but good lord it is not appealing in many other ways. His back looks like a giant zit just waiting to splurge, and his nipples look like they've been sucking on watermelons.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Wait, people actually think just using steroids will make someone die young? Lol.

Only if you abuse them, and also take other drugs and drink a lot of alcohol like wrestlers back in the day.

Many athletes take steroids and live long healthy lives. Vince McMahon is 70 and has clearly been taking steroids for decades.

Obesity is way more dangerous than steroids, I wonder why the medical gurus on this site arent discussing the dangers to fat wrestlers the way they harp on about steroids.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Jinder's a lean, mean, and *clean* Punjabi fighting machine.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Loling hard at the fat neckbeards that care if hes juicing or not. Guess what? Guys like Triple H, Lesnar, Batista, Orton, Cena, even McMahon use juice and hgh. They don't give a fuck. Fact is Jinder works hard for his body it's not like steroids automatically make you turn into some ripped guy

Stay jealous fatties


----------



## bagodking

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

so when did wrestling fans start having an issue with steroid use?


----------



## Piper's Pit

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

He's been subjected to the same stringent testing policy that Cena was for 10 years - none.

WWE thinks that a juiced up Jinder will help make him even more marketable in India so they're not testing him the same way Cena was Vince's wet dream of a goody goody, white knight face of the company and so never tested him.

Anyway denying Jinder is on something needs to get a clue.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Plus do people not realize that steroids and gh do nothing but benefit the person? They make them recover faster, they give them a better physique, hgh makes them look younger and feel better. This isn't a sport, it's not like they are competing against each other.

it's not like they are fucking smoking crack and snorting cocaine lmao. Fucking media gives steroids such a bad rep cause of the fuck tard benoit that was fucked up from brain damage not steroid usage.


----------



## dougfisher_05

KOMania1 said:


> dougfisher_05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of fucks I give if these guys are taking hgh or steroids is zero that I have a hard time understanding why it matters so much to you guys?
> 
> This is not a sport. There is no performance enhancement because the competition aspect inside the ring is scripted.
> 
> I'm not upset when actors take juice to llook jacked for a movie. How is this any different?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of wrestlers from the bygone years die young, often due to conditions caused by steroid/HGH usage. Jinder's not going to be happy he juiced if his heart fails before he's 50.
> 
> Also, depending on just how widespread it is in WWE, it could very well be considered "cheating" but not in the usual sense. The Wellness Policy is there to stop steroid usage and promote healthier, safer conduct from wrestlers. It's a safe bet a lot of WWE wrestlers stick by those rules for fear of a violation, meaning they are clean and have to work super hard at the gym to get good looking bodies for their profession. When a guy like Jinder comes along and very obviously breaks that policy, using the "easy" route (that still involves lots of gym, mind you) it's safe to say those guys that religiously stay clean and work super hard are going to be pissed as hell. Body image is a huge part of how successful a wrestler is, and Jinder bypassing the Wellness Policy gives him an advantage over other wrestlers that he shouldn't have by the WWE's own rules.
> 
> Then there's the fact that his body looks f**king disgusting. Yeah, he's ripped, but good lord it is not appealing in many other ways. His back looks like a giant zit just waiting to splurge, and his nipples look like they've been sucking on watermelons.
Click to expand...

Whether he is happy with his decision to take peds at age 50 really is none of my concern. Again. This shit is fake. He gets told when to win and when to lose. It provides zero performance enhancement. Last I checked the wellness policy didn't test for hgh and cena has exhibited the signs of hgh use for over a decade. 

Compare Steve austins arms in 97 to 99. You gonna tell me he just ate some spinach to look as jacked as he did in 99? 

What these guys put in their bodies is none of our fucken business as far as I'm concerned. If they wanna take shortcuts to look good for tv who cares? Are you also upset the dude who plays Thor maybe took something to look jacked too? Didn't think so. 

Again absolutely zero fucks. If jinder goes out there and fucken stinks the joint out in a match? Then I have something to comment about. But whether he is taking performance enhancement to look good for tv in a scripted show? Really don't give a shit and honestly nether should you.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



davetheraver said:


> Clearly the guy has been juicing hard since he left WWE, returned with a freshly roided body and serious steroid bacne


Lesnar, Vince, HHH among others do them too...


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



MontyCora said:


> Oh for fucks sake. Have you ever stepped into a gym in your life? I'm being serious, do you actually know about lifting and steroids or are you just bullshitting me here, because you must be. Packing on muscle is very very hard to do. Maybe, MAYBE if Jinder has incredible genetics maybe he looks the way he does. But with gross crazy backne and very obvious gyno? Come the fuck on. There's no discussion to be had here. As for the wellness policy? It's a fucking joke. Brock was on the wellness policy until USADA, a real drug testing organization working with the UFC, saw through Lesnar's probably very expensive fancy masking agents and fined his ass. Which means he was juicing during his time at WWE before the Mark Hunt fight. Suddenly after that moment very conveniently the line became "well we don't test part timers." Oh, is that a fact WWE? Why not exactly? Why exempt them? Remember Ryback? Admitted to roid use. The WWE wellness policy is a complete joke, as Brock was obviously skating through it with masking agents, which is just assuming that he was tested at all. For all you know Jinder isn't being tested and it's being thrown under the rug. Why not? Vince isn't an impartial third party like USADA. Vince does what he wants, and the entire Wellness Program is for PR purposes because Benoit pulled a double murder suicide. It's the ONLY reason the policy exists, liability when Vince feels he needs it. But now money is to be made in India!
> 
> As for WHY this matters, because it's cheating. Because guys like Cesaro or Balor bust their ASSES every day of their lives living on the road, working out to get a really nice fit, NATURAL body. Then Jinder isn't good enough to get Vince's attention the natural way so he cheats and suddenly the world is his because of his gross roid body. It's fucking bullshit. Cheaters shouldn't get ahead. "I don't care if he cheats" is such a horrible shitty outlook to have on life.


Lmfao I guarantee you that Jinder works and diets harder than 99% of roster. Follow him on snapchat and literally all he does is do cardio, lift weights, eat healthy food and train with top level bodybuilders. So professional bodybuilders that take steroids must not work or diet hard either huh?


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Why the fuck do people care if someone is on steroids in wrestling? It's a scripted television show not legit competition.


----------



## JimCornette

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

All the top guys are on gear. Reigns didn't even get busted for juice, wasn't it Adderall or whatever the hell it's called. Vince only cares if you're on stimulants.


----------



## rzrbaxfan

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



itsmadness said:


> Plus do people not realize that *steroids and gh do nothing but benefit the person*? They make them recover faster, they give them a better physique, hgh makes them look younger and feel better. This isn't a sport, it's not like they are competing against each other.
> 
> it's not like they are fucking smoking crack and snorting cocaine lmao. Fucking media gives steroids such a bad rep cause of the fuck tard benoit that was fucked up from brain damage not steroid usage.


Steroids benefit the person? When he drops dead at the age of 52 from a heart attack, i wonder if you'll feel the same way.

The side effects from crack and cocaine are immediate and hard to hide. Roids are a different story. The fans won't see the mood swings. Even the user won't see the internal damage to their organs. All we'll see is ripped muscles. 

I don't care if he's using or not, but if he is, he's paying one hell of a price to look good for a short period of time.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



rzrbaxfan said:


> Steroids benefit the person? When he drops dead at the age of 52 from a heart attack, i wonder if you'll feel the same way.
> 
> The side effects from crack and cocaine are immediate and hard to hide. Roids are a different story. The fans won't see the mood swings. Even the user won't see the internal damage to their organs. All we'll see is ripped muscles.
> 
> I don't care if he's using or not, but if he is, he's paying one hell of a price to look good for a short period of time.


Big difference between steroid use and steroid abuse....steroids can be used to help people heal from injuries but abuse them and thats when people die.


----------



## goodboi117

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

I have a bachelors degree in exercise science with a concentration in Human Performance. Jinder is on steroids. As is 90% of the WWE roster. As is your favorite athlete in a real sport. The point is who cares ? They are entertaining are they not ? They bust their asses no matter how much gear their on. And their competitors are taking the same thing so it's a level playing field. Sports companies be WWE or NFL or whatever do drug testing just for PR reasons because PED's have gotten a bad rep recently. It is what it is.


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

well if him growing bitch tits wasnt pretty concrete proof the backane seals it


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

ITT-fat neckbeards accusing Jinder of using steroids while other fat neckbeards defend him and say that the first group of fat neckbeards don't know what they're talking about because they're fat and have never been to the gym, despite the defending fat neckbeards also being fat and never going to the gym either. So basically 2 groups who don't have a clue arguing about something they know virtually nothing about. 

Ultimately, this boils down to one thing. The haters are miffed that Jinder apparently used roids and cheated his way into Vince's good graces by gaining an unfair edge that he didn't have the ability to gain himself, despite sucking at everything else. Meantime, guys who weren't biologically blessed with being of Indian descent and who work hard based on their own merit and are way better at their job are being passed over for opportunities because they don't cheat. In other words, they're the good guys for being honest, I guess, whereas Jinder is a failure who won the lottery with a rigged ticket.

Meantime, we have the Jinder praisers. Let's be perfectly honest, they constitute 1% actual fans of Jinder and 99% trolls and anti-Indy marks who have a raging hard on for guys being jacked and are using Jinder as their poster boy to shove into the faces of the people who actually care about wrestling and piss them off because they think its funny to see them rage. They clamor for the good old days of wrasslin' where it was all about the showmanship instead of the wrestling. They blame the "Indy mentality" for seeping into the WWE and poisoning it, meantime being completely oblivious to the fact that WWE's actual problems lies with the fact that their writing, booking and star making abilities are absolutely atrocious. They are absolutely convinced that the Indies are basically a circus act with competitions over who can do the most acrobatics, and also are devoid of any psychology or REAL wrestling. Naturally, all of their assumptions are wrong (the Indies are, in fact, not all stunt shows) and hypocritical (not only are the Indies a lot better at psychology and REAL wrestling, but also fail to realize that 99% of WWE matches over the past 30 years also don't have any psychology and are a series of random moves). They continually hate on anything different than what they grew up on, being stuck in their rigid beliefs of what wrestling "should be", and then when superior alternatives come along, will make any excuse under the sun not to watch it, opting instead to continue complaining about how bad WWE is now and how "nobody looks the part" or "nobody can talk" or "back when I was growing up". 

I make the distinction because there are some guys like 3MB4Life who are actual fans of the guy. Then we have the others who, when Jinder was in WWE before, didn't make one peep about the guy and now are suddenly his biggest fans. I mean, its really pretty obvious-Jinder is prime troll fodder to make people angry. And its not even just about him winning the title, that's simply the cherry on the sundae. Denying what appears to be pretty evident steroid use with claims of "well where's the proof", making him out to be way more over than he is, the shots at the Indies they take, claiming Jinder "earned it through hard work" while implying others didn't work hard to get where they are...

Jinder is just a fad right now. Soon enough, it'll pass and in a few months, the joke will have worn off. Of course, people here will claim that "how dare you say that I only like him because I'm trolling!" Just feigned outrage and deflection tactics.


----------



## Arsenal79

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KO Bossy said:


> ITT-fat neckbeards accusing Jinder of using steroids while other fat neckbeards defend him and say that the first group of fat neckbeards don't know what they're talking about because they're fat and have never been to the gym, despite the defending fat neckbeards also being fat and never going to the gym either. So basically 2 groups who don't have a clue arguing about something they know virtually nothing about.
> 
> Ultimately, this boils down to one thing. The haters are miffed that Jinder apparently used roids and cheated his way into Vince's good graces by gaining an unfair edge that he didn't have the ability to gain himself, despite sucking at everything else. Meantime, guys who weren't biologically blessed with being of Indian descent and who work hard based on their own merit and are way better at their job are being passed over for opportunities because they don't cheat. In other words, they're the good guys for being honest, I guess, whereas Jinder is a failure who won the lottery with a rigged ticket.
> 
> Meantime, we have the Jinder praisers. Let's be perfectly honest, they constitute 1% actual fans of Jinder and 99% trolls and anti-Indy marks who have a raging hard on for guys being jacked and are using Jinder as their poster boy *to shove into the faces of the people who actually care about wrestling *and piss them off because they think its funny to see them rage. They clamor for the good old days of wrasslin' where it was all about the showmanship instead of the wrestling. They blame the "Indy mentality" for seeping into the WWE and poisoning it, meantime being completely oblivious to the fact that WWE's actual problems lies with the fact that their writing, booking and star making abilities are absolutely atrocious. They are absolutely convinced that the Indies are basically a circus act with competitions over who can do the most acrobatics, and also are devoid of any psychology or REAL wrestling. Naturally, all of their assumptions are wrong (the Indies are, in fact, not all stunt shows) and hypocritical (not only are the Indies a lot better at psychology and REAL wrestling, but also fail to realize that 99% of WWE matches over the past 30 years also don't have any psychology and are a series of random moves). They continually hate on anything different than what they grew up on, being stuck in their rigid beliefs of what wrestling "should be", and then when superior alternatives come along, will make any excuse under the sun not to watch it, opting instead to continue complaining about how bad WWE is now and how "nobody looks the part" or "nobody can talk" or "back when I was growing up".
> 
> I make the distinction because there are some guys like 3MB4Life who are actual fans of the guy. Then we have the others who, when Jinder was in WWE before, didn't make one peep about the guy and now are suddenly his biggest fans. I mean, its really pretty obvious-Jinder is prime troll fodder to make people angry. And its not even just about him winning the title, that's simply the cherry on the sundae. Denying what appears to be pretty evident steroid use with claims of "well where's the proof", making him out to be way more over than he is, the shots at the Indies they take, claiming Jinder "earned it through hard work" while implying others didn't work hard to get where they are...
> 
> Jinder is just a fad right now. Soon enough, it'll pass and in a few months, the joke will have worn off. Of course, people here will claim that "how dare you say that I only like him because I'm trolling!" Just feigned outrage and deflection tactics.


Let's get one thing perfectly clear to you and all those haters and discriminators like you.

You are not the ones who "actually care about wrestling". All that you and people like you care about is WORKRATE.

"Wrestling" is MUCH more than just workrate.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Everybody in the WWE is on some type of PED lettuce be real.
I bet even Jim Ross has injected some BBQ sauce into one of his buttcheeks


----------



## Dave Santos

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Vince is most likely a steroid user himself.


----------



## Dave Santos

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Piper's Pit said:


> He's been subjected to the same stringent testing policy that Cena was for 10 years - none.
> 
> WWE thinks that a juiced up Jinder will help make him even more marketable in India so they're not testing him the same way Cena was Vince's wet dream of a goody goody, white knight face of the company and so never tested him.
> 
> Anyway denying Jinder is on something needs to get a clue.


Cena has pictures of himself at 16 and he was pretty jacked. Even as a child at 8 you could see more muscle definition than the average kid. Jinder looks a lot different from only one year ago.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

People still peddling the myth that Jinder is untalented.

The guy is 30 years old and has insane potential. He is already one of the best in the entire WWE at drawing heat. He got loud boos just stepping out of his limosine last night. And unlike Roman, he didnt need 3 years of Wrestlemania main events to do it. He did it in 3 weeks.

Jinder's career is just getting started, and he has the potential to be one of the GOATS when all is said and done.


----------



## Ironman Match

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

The best part of Mahal as champion?
Watching people suddenly PRAISE Roman to shit on Jinder!!!!

(ex: one of the latest whatculture pro wrestling video, where they goes like "a title won by cena, hhh, lesnar, roman reigns... AND NOW JINDER????)

Ohhhh, this is so good....


----------



## Dave Santos

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

The rapid change in physique could be a reason for the backlash. If he debuted in the wwe with that size, there would not be as many complaints. People remember him from a few years ago and his losing tendencies in the wwe. Some associate his rise with the rise of his physique.


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

The issue isn't steroids. The issue is the message being sent by WWE to fans and wrestlers that if you are someone getting passed over for years with limited ability and zero fan following, then you come back with the same amount of ability and fan following but on steroids, you are given the World title immediately. That's what the problem is.

EDIT: and let me also add same exact gimmick and promo style. Literally the only thing different is his physique


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

I'd guesstimate that 90% of the current roster take steroids, or some other substance that is on the USADA banned substance list -- and that's a lowball estimate.

Some seriously naive fans in this thread.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Ironman Match said:


> The best part of Mahal as champion?
> Watching people suddenly PRAISE Roman to shit on Jinder!!!!
> 
> (ex: one of the latest whatculture pro wrestling video, where they goes like "a title won by cena, hhh, lesnar,* roman reigns... AND NOW JINDER???*?)
> 
> Ohhhh, this is so good....


LOL, exactly. These people are such marks. Aside from booking, how is Reigns any better than Jinder?

He is better in the ring, but infinitely worse on the mic. And Jinder is actually younger than Reigns.

But people think its a travesty Jinder holds a title Reigns held....lol. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Jay Valero

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Lesnar, Cena, and Trips all have or do take PEDs as well. See a pattern there?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

This is really a thread? :lmao

Can I start a Steve Austin, Rock, HHH, Taker, Lesnar, Cena, Hogan, Flair steroid thread too? 

:mark:

Poor professional wrestlers, using a performance enhancing drug to make themselves look like larger than life stars.


----------



## Draykorinee

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

OK :bye


----------



## YankBastard

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



IpostHIGH said:


> Taking steroids in WWE is admirable. It's another risk you are willing to take. I remember i've listened to a podcast where some guy got questioned what were the side effects of HGH. His answer was "If you are juicing HGH, so you can ride a Bentley, the side effects should be the least of your concerns." Same with Jinder. Jinder is no different than Hogan, Savage, Batista.. It's just the hipocrisy of 2017.
> 
> He's taking steroids, big fucking deal, every top star did. Shut the fuck up, already.


As much as I hate to say it, you got a point. If this was an actual competitive league, like MLB or NFL, I'd care. But since using roids doesn't give you a competitive advantage, other than looking good, I care less about it here.


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Dave Santos said:


> Vince is most likely a steroid user himself.


no doubt back years ago when he competed im shocked he's made it to 70 tbh


----------



## Sasha Banks

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Still can't believe people here think hes natural LOL. 

Most of the company is taking illegal shit.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



rzrbaxfan said:


> Steroids benefit the person? When he drops dead at the age of 52 from a heart attack, i wonder if you'll feel the same way.
> 
> The side effects from crack and cocaine are immediate and hard to hide. Roids are a different story. The fans won't see the mood swings. Even the user won't see the internal damage to their organs. All we'll see is ripped muscles.
> 
> I don't care if he's using or not, but if he is, he's paying one hell of a price to look good for a short period of time.


How dumb are you? Literally every bodybuilder that abused steroids for decades are living well past their 60s. We are talking about actual abuse here. not just little usage like Jinder is doing. Arnold Schwarzenegger and Sylvester Stallone say hi. Oh yeah, even fucking Vince Mcmahon was roiding out of his mind in his 60s and is still alive isnt he? Plus a guy like Jinder isn't even taking anywhere near the amount a professional bodybuilder would. Alcohol and rec drug usage is far far more dangerous 

Get a clue kiddo


----------



## King-of-the-World

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids*



Superkick said:


> I don't see any signs of steroid abuse. And what the hell does it matter even if he did use steroids? Chris Masters, Lex Luger, Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, Randy Orton, Eddie Guerrero, Dynamite Kid, Edge, Kurt Angle, Ultimate Warrior, The British Bulldog, Mr. Perfect, The Road Warriors, The Hurricane and Rick Rude used steroids. Kurt Angle is back, so why the hell are you not making threads on how he used steroids?


I didn't know gregory helms did roids!? That surprises me. He never really looked that way.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Meh. It's a fake sport anyways.

Still, he does look like a gross, veiny penis.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Vince has a hard-on for vascularity. If you have vascularity in WWE you're pretty much guaranteed a title run.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

1. Why do people give a shit? Even if he's on steroids he still has to bust his ass to look the way he does. 
2. The people saying he looks gross sound pathetic. He's muscular and has veins. Its a human body get over it


----------



## Super Hetero Male

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

keep on juicin Jinder!

just makes em even more SALTY


----------



## Machismo88

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

I wonder if people are as upset their past favorites such as Bret Hart, Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero, Steve Austin, Rock & just about every other bloody worker in the business has used steroids. Why is this even an issue?


----------



## Red Hair

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Can someone please tell me why its such a big deal if this man has taken steroids? I mean, aren't there some people who try to negate performers personal lives just to glorify their in-ring accolades? The obsession this forum has taken to this mans body is... creepy, to say the least.

If he did, what the hell can we do about it? Other than complain and continue to make threads about his body? Genuine question.


----------



## Piehound

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Red Hair said:


> Can someone please tell me why its such a big deal if this man has taken steroids? I mean, aren't there some people who try to negate performers personal lives just to glorify their in-ring accolades? The obsession this forum has taken to this mans body is... creepy, to say the least.
> 
> If he did, what the hell can we do about it? Other than complain and continue to make threads about his body? Genuine question.


Just my 2 cents.. I think people kinda accepted that most of the past stars juiced and that several (Cena, Brock, etc) on the current roster are on the gas...

But, none of those went to from jobber to ---> roided up jobber to---> champ in quite the same fashion as Jinder.

It basically says that the wellness policy isn't worth the paper its written on and all that is needed to get a world title is to get a roid'ed up body and be the right ethnicity when a push into another country starts.

What can we do about it? Well .. not much to be honest.

For what it is worth though time will tell how it works out for WWE. WWE is a publicly traded global company now. They've said they are anti-roids and have a policy to that effect. Now they are, in a very public, way not following their own policy.

To get political - WWE probably has an ally in Trump right now. But who knows what 4 years will bring. I'm not sure if Vince has thought it through enough to weigh if the Indian market is wroth going through the whole roid's controversy again...


----------



## Red Hair

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Piehound said:


> Just my 2 cents.. I think people kinda accepted that most of the past stars juiced and that several (Cena, Brock, etc) on the current roster are on the gas...
> 
> But, none of those went to from jobber to ---> roided up jobber to---> champ in quite the same fashion as Jinder.
> 
> *It basically says that the wellness policy isn't worth the paper its written on* and all that is needed to get a world title is to get a roid'ed up body and be the right ethnicity when a push into another country starts.
> 
> What can we do about it? Well .. not much to be honest.
> 
> For what it is worth though time will tell how it works out for WWE. WWE is a publicly traded global company now. * They've said they are anti-roids and have a policy to that effect. Now they are, in a very public, way not following their own policy.*
> 
> To get political - WWE probably has an ally in Trump right now. But who knows what 4 years will bring. I'm not sure if Vince has thought it through enough to weigh if the Indian market is wroth going through the whole roid's controversy again...


You do realize that even though major _legitimate_ sports organizations say they enforce drug tests, that doesn't necessarily stop the athletes from doing them, right?


----------



## Lil B

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

Jinder is clean and finally unhindered please stop this nonsensual accusations to the Maharaja


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Red Hair said:


> Can someone please tell me why its such a big deal if this man has taken steroids? I mean, aren't there some people who try to negate performers personal lives just to glorify their in-ring accolades? The obsession this forum has taken to this mans body is... creepy, to say the least.
> 
> If he did, what the hell can we do about it? Other than complain and continue to make threads about his body? Genuine question.


People are mad that he got his spot due solely to his (IMO rather disgusting looking) physique that he used ill gotten means to obtain. I mean, let's face it-when you have to use things like steroids to get that jacked, you're essentially admitting that by your own, god given devices, you aren't good enough. And despite it not existing, many still believe in the idea of a meritocracy. If you have to use outside means beyond your own skills to get anywhere, then obviously you aren't good enough and thus should be put at the back of the line. Instead, Jinder seems to be getting a promotion because of it, which pisses many people off. I don't really blame them, we get taught growing up to "do the right thing", "always be honest" and "how important integrity is", and then you see this kinda thing and its a reminder that the world isn't fair (as much as we'd like it to be).

So people complain to discredit him. Its all they can do. Well, that and stop watching, but its evident that they won't. Its like an addiction with them. Meantime, the trolls and anti-Indy marks will have a field day with rubbing it in. Then in a little while, the joke will have worn thin, people will tire of it and promptly shit on the whole thing like they were going to do all along. In the meantime, they'll milk it for what they can, trying to bait and anger people because they think its funny.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KO Bossy said:


> People are mad that he got his spot due solely to his (IMO rather disgusting looking) physique that he used ill gotten means to obtain. I* mean, let's face it-when you have to use things like steroids to get that jacked, you're essentially admitting that by your own, god given devices, you aren't good enough.* And despite it not existing, many still believe in the idea of a meritocracy. If you have to use outside means beyond your own skills to get anywhere, then obviously you aren't good enough and thus should be put at the back of the line. Instead, Jinder seems to be getting a promotion because of it, which pisses many people off. I don't really blame them, we get taught growing up to "do the right thing", "always be honest" and "how important integrity is", and then you see this kinda thing and its a reminder that the world isn't fair (as much as we'd like it to be).
> 
> So people complain to discredit him. Its all they can do. Well, that and stop watching, but its evident that they won't. Its like an addiction with them. Meantime, the trolls and anti-Indy marks will have a field day with rubbing it in. Then in a little while, the joke will have worn thin, people will tire of it and promptly shit on the whole thing like they were going to do all along. In the meantime, they'll milk it for what they can, trying to bait and anger people because they think its funny.


Sorry this is just wrong. Steroids has nothing to do with not being good enough. It is simply IMPOSSIBLE to maintain a certain amount of muscle mass and body fat percentage without additional hormones. Certain formation and muscle growth of body parts is simply not possible without steroids due to muscle maturity.Certain advances would normally take decades. Working out doesn't all of sudden become easier, a person still has to put on a MASSIVE amount of work. I guarantee you anyone who took steroids in WWE worked way harder then the people that didn't


----------



## Red Hair

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KO Bossy said:


> People are mad that he got his spot due solely to his (IMO rather disgusting looking) physique that he used ill gotten means to obtain. I mean, let's face it-when you have to use things like steroids to get that jacked, you're essentially admitting that by your own, god given devices, you aren't good enough. And despite it not existing, many still believe in the idea of a meritocracy. If you have to use outside means beyond your own skills to get anywhere, then obviously you aren't good enough and thus should be put at the back of the line. Instead, Jinder seems to be getting a promotion because of it, which pisses many people off. I don't really blame them, we get taught growing up to "do the right thing", "always be honest" and "how important integrity is", and then you see this kinda thing and its a reminder that the world isn't fair (as much as we'd like it to be).
> 
> So people complain to discredit him. Its all they can do. Well, that and stop watching, but its evident that they won't. Its like an addiction with them. Meantime, the trolls and anti-Indy marks will have a field day with rubbing it in. Then in a little while, the joke will have worn thin, people will tire of it and promptly shit on the whole thing like they were going to do all along. *In the meantime, they'll milk it for what they can, trying to bait and anger people because they think its funny.*


I mean, It only affects you if you let it :aj3

And be honest with yourself, how many people in the real, professional world rise to the top by being clean the entire time? You can probably name a handful, but the fact remains some of the most successful people have been exposed to having dirt on their hands during their rise, you do what you have to do, you kiss the right peoples ass, you make disposable friends thats only around to help your ascent and for you to eventually walk over, its the nature of the beast.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****

This thread shows the hypocrisy of the fans. If I were to bash Owens for being fat, then you all would defending him by saying that "looks don't matter", yet you are criticizing Mahal for being built and his journey to looking how he is. I thought fans were all about diversity, but I guess that's only with the latest flavor of the month, huh? No wonder why Vince gets fed up often.


----------



## Arsenal79

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



A-Will said:


> This thread shows the hypocrisy of the fans. If I were to bash Owens for being fat, then you all would defending him by saying that "looks don't matter", yet you are criticizing Mahal for being built and his journey to looking how he is. I thought fans were all about diversity, but I guess that's only with the latest flavor of the month, huh? No wonder why Vince gets fed up often.


It seems the more fat and out of shape you are, the more smarks like you these days. It's like getting in shape and looking amazing is a crime or something. Yet another reason catering to these fools is killing the business by driving away all the casual fans.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KingCosmos said:


> Sorry this is just wrong. Steroids has nothing to do with not being good enough. It is simply IMPOSSIBLE to maintain a certain amount of muscle mass and body fat percentage without additional hormones. Certain formation and muscle growth of body parts is simply not possible without steroids due to muscle maturity.Certain advances would normally take decades. Working out doesn't all of sudden become easier, a person still has to put on a MASSIVE amount of work. I guarantee you anyone who took steroids in WWE worked way harder then the people that didn't


Uh yeah...yeah it does have to do with not being good enough. That's basically why every single sport on the planet won't acknowledge the achievements of even suspected users. Barry Bonds is the all time home run king and holds the record for most homers in a single season. And he's not in the hall of fame. Why? Because everything he's done is considered tainted and he disgraced baseball. Ditto with Roger Clemens, Lance Armstrong (who got all of his Tour de France titles taken away), Mark McGwire, Ben Johnson, Alex Rodriguez, Marion Jones, the list goes on. 

The sporting world takes cheating incredibly seriously. Because that's essentially what this is-cheating. Without the aid of foreign substances, you are not good enough to win. Hence, you use a dangerous and illegal agent to gain an edge. The whole point of sports are to determine who is the best based on natural ability. Crowning someone the best who used a PED undermines that.

Now, as we know, WWE isn't a sport. Its a scripted TV show. That doesn't change the fact that Jinder, assuming he does use steroids, is basically cheating his way into stardom. 











The Jinder on the left went nowhere because, based on the ability he had, he didn't merit it. Dude is clearly in good shape, but he's not in the shape that will encourage Vince McMahon to push you. So, what'd he do? He resorted to cheating to obtain the body on the right that he has now. Suddenly, he's WWE champion. And he only obtained that body because he used a banned substance. Left to his own devices, the best he could do was on the left. In other words, he wasn't good enough to have a Vince McMahon desirable body, so he used dubious means to get it. With no steroids, he could work his entire life and get nowhere close to what he has now. Why? Because that's what his body is capable of on its own.

Steroids don't magically give you a 6 pack, but they do allow your body to heal and recuperate faster so you can work out more. Whatever way you spin it, an edge is an edge. If you can't get it naturally, society will view it as cheating. 

Apparently some people don't remember that in 1994, Vince went on trial on charges of distributing steroids to his talent and the entire subculture of WWE was put on display, even more so in 2007 with Benoit. All the shady bullshit about Vince only pushing the guys with the great physiques and wrestlers sending themselves to an early grave or doing irreparable harm to their bodies because they couldn't make a living without becoming ridiculously jacked. 

Fuck working harder. The mere act of taking a PED is a clear admission that without it, you don't cut it. I don't care if you do end up working hard, anything you then achieve is tarnished. With people in sports, its records and achievements. With Jinder, its a better spot in the company and the WWE title.



Red Hair said:


> I mean, It only affects you if you let it :aj3
> 
> And be honest with yourself, how many people in the real, professional world rise to the top by being clean the entire time? You can probably name a handful, but the fact remains some of the most successful people have been exposed to having dirt on their hands during their rise, you do what you have to do, you kiss the right peoples ass, you make disposable friends thats only around to help your ascent and for you to eventually walk over, its the nature of the beast.


For sure. However, people were a lot more ignorant when that was going on. The internet was around in 1988, for example.

Just because "some" people end up on top by being assholes doesn't magically excuse it.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



A-Will said:


> This thread shows the hypocrisy of the fans. If I were to bash Owens for being fat, then you all would defending him by saying that "looks don't matter", yet you are criticizing Mahal for being built and his journey to looking how he is. I thought fans were all about diversity, but I guess that's only with the latest flavor of the month, huh? No wonder why Vince gets fed up often.


Pretty sure that people defend Owens because, his look aside, he's a great worker, great talker and has diversity. His positives outweigh his negatives. With Jinder, its the opposite. Aside from his look, he has nothing going for him.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KO Bossy said:


> Pretty sure that people defend Owens because, his look aside, he's a great worker, great talker and has diversity. His positives outweigh his negatives. With Jinder, its the opposite. Aside from his look, he has nothing going for him.


Well, what's wrong with playing up to that? I'm not saying Mahal is god's gift to the industry, but the dude is decent and is improving while getting more reactions. If his look gets him through the door, then so be it. There ain't nothing wrong with that. Dude is still busting his ass to get to where he is and that's ultimately the excuse fans like to use for guys like Owens and Zayn to advocate for them. "He works his ass off".


----------



## Arsenal79

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KO Bossy said:


> Pretty sure that people defend Owens because, his look aside, he's a great worker, great talker and has diversity. His positives outweigh his negatives. With Jinder, its the opposite. Aside from his look, he has nothing going for him.


Wrong. Jinder is just fine in the ring. He doesn't do the flipz and movez that you fetishize, but that doesn't mean much outside of hardcore workrate fans. He's a great talker. He has a great look. As an overall package he is clearly superior to Kevin Owens.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



A-Will said:


> Well, what's wrong with playing up to that? I'm not saying Mahal is god's gift to the industry, but the dude is decent and is improving while getting more reactions. If his look gets him through the door, then so be it. There ain't nothing wrong with that. Dude is still busting his ass to get to where he is and that's ultimately the excuse fans like to use for guys like Owens and Zayn to advocate for them. "He works his ass off".


Depends who you ask. For many people on this site, "busting your ass" implies working to be a great wrestler or promo cutter. Bryan Danielson busted his ass wrestling around the world for years, honing his craft and trying to be the best wrestler, as an example. Ultimately, that's what they value, probably because that's what this industry has always relied on. 

Busting your ass for a ridiculous physique when your initial one was fine is seen as a waste of time and having the wrong priorities (not to mention that guys that jacked tend also to be much worse wrestlers, as that type of mass doesn't jive well with moving around a lot). Think of a hockey player laying claim to being the best ping pong player on his team. Its like...that's nice and all, but it has little relevance compared to the industry you're trying to work in. 

Zayn and Owens busted their asses for years in the Indies and so they're respected for the wrestling and promo abilities they have. Jinder is seen to be a bad wrestler, bad promo and a poor actor who cut to the front of the line ahead of many other more deserving people and received this preferential treatment because he had to use illegal substances to get a body he couldn't otherwise get to impress the owner who happens to have a fetish for that sort of thing. Since that has nothing to do with wrestling, and the fact that he appears to have doped to get even that, people don't respect him and see his current reign as a giant sham/joke.

Whether or not this is the correct way of thinking isn't up to me, I'm simply stating that this is how they see it.


----------



## The_Jiz

Uhhh as long as you have a prescription from a doctor, you can be roided up to the gills. Jinder probably was hurt and he was prescribed. 

Roman Reigns failed his drug tested most likely because his prescription expired or he failed to get it renewed.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KO Bossy said:


> Depends who you ask. For many people on this site, "busting your ass" implies working to be a great wrestler or promo cutter. Bryan Danielson busted his ass wrestling around the world for years, honing his craft and trying to be the best wrestler, as an example. Ultimately, that's what they value, probably because that's what this industry has always relied on.
> 
> Busting your ass for a ridiculous physique when your initial one was fine is seen as a waste of time and having the wrong priorities (not to mention that guys that jacked tend also to be much worse wrestlers, as that type of mass doesn't jive well with moving around a lot). Think of a hockey player laying claim to being the best ping pong player on his team. Its like...that's nice and all, but it has little relevance compared to the industry you're trying to work in.
> 
> Zayn and Owens busted their asses for years in the Indies and so they're respected for the wrestling and promo abilities they have. Jinder is seen to be a bad wrestler, bad promo and a poor actor who cut to the front of the line ahead of many other more deserving people and received this preferential treatment because he had to use illegal substances to get a body he couldn't otherwise get to impress the owner who happens to have a fetish for that sort of thing. Since that has nothing to do with wrestling, and the fact that he appears to have doped to get even that, people don't respect him and see his current reign as a giant sham/joke.
> 
> Whether or not this is the correct way of thinking isn't up to me, I'm simply stating that this is how they see it.


yawn…. stop saying "they" and "seen" when trying to speak about the general wrestling audience. A large portion of the audience do enjoy Jinder whether you like to believe it or not. By the way, Jinder is respected backstage by a lot of the top guys and people of importance like HHH, Vince, Shane, etc. That's a lot more important than being respected by nitpicky smarks who want to see guys like Sami Zayne pushed over Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Cursedtoy

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Saturn said:


> yawn…. stop saying "they" and "seen" when trying to speak about the general wrestling audience. A large portion of the audience do enjoy Jinder whether you like to believe it or not. By the way, Jinder is respected backstage by a lot of the top guys and people of importance like HHH, Vince, Shane, etc. That's a lot more important than being respected by nitpicky smarks who want to see guys like Sami Zayne pushed over Jinder Mahal.


Tells one poster to "stop saying 'they' and 'seen' when trying to speak about the general wrestling audience," then goes on to make another sweeping and completely unverifiable claim to the opposite based on his own opinion. 

"yawn"


----------



## Jam

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

lol at this even being a thread fpalm


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



KO Bossy said:


> Depends who you ask. For many people on this site, "busting your ass" implies working to be a great wrestler or promo cutter. Bryan Danielson busted his ass wrestling around the world for years, honing his craft and trying to be the best wrestler, as an example. Ultimately, that's what they value, probably because that's what this industry has always relied on.
> 
> Busting your ass for a ridiculous physique when your initial one was fine is seen as a waste of time and having the wrong priorities (not to mention that guys that jacked tend also to be much worse wrestlers, as that type of mass doesn't jive well with moving around a lot). Think of a hockey player laying claim to being the best ping pong player on his team. Its like...that's nice and all, but it has little relevance compared to the industry you're trying to work in.
> 
> Zayn and Owens busted their asses for years in the Indies and so they're respected for the wrestling and promo abilities they have. Jinder is seen to be a bad wrestler, bad promo and a poor actor who cut to the front of the line ahead of many other more deserving people and received this preferential treatment because he had to use illegal substances to get a body he couldn't otherwise get to impress the owner who happens to have a fetish for that sort of thing. Since that has nothing to do with wrestling, and the fact that he appears to have doped to get even that, people don't respect him and see his current reign as a giant sham/joke.
> 
> Whether or not this is the correct way of thinking isn't up to me, I'm simply stating that this is how they see it.


When I was saying he is working his ass off, I meant in the ring and on the mic, although he does bust his ass off in the gym too. Some criticize him in that aspect, but some also give him props in that aspect. Are there other wrestlers more deserving? Sure, but that doesn't mean he doesn't deserve his spot. I could argue that Neville deserves a main event spot over Balor since he has the total package unlike Balor, but that doesn't mean he'll get a main event spot. Zayn has a shitty appearance and isn't good on the mic as well. Working out is never a waste of time no matter the circumstances and no athlete should ever have that mindset. How do you or any other person know that they didn't give him this push for other reasons? They could have pushed Apollo Crews or bring Darren Young to SDL and push him if we're talking about physique. After all, they could just genuinely be trying to make a new star. Shocking, right?


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****



MMMMD said:


> lol at this even being a thread fpalm


Yeah… like who cares?

Regardless if he's on steroids and people are mad about it, there is no legit proof and he's going to be successful and protected by Vince anyways. There is nothing people can do about it but complain.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Cursedtoy said:


> Tells one poster to "stop saying 'they' and 'seen' when trying to speak about the general wrestling audience," then goes on to make another sweeping and completely unverifiable claim to the opposite based on his own opinion.
> 
> "yawn"


Shame on you for speaking common sense. Although I sense your truth probably went over the heads of most others in this thread.



A-Will said:


> When I was saying he is working his ass off, I meant in the ring and on the mic, although he does bust his ass off in the gym too. Some criticize him in that aspect, but some also give him props in that aspect. Are there other wrestlers more deserving? Sure, but that doesn't mean he doesn't deserve his spot. I could argue that Neville deserves a main event spot over Balor since he has the total package unlike Balor, but that doesn't mean he'll get a main event spot. Zayn has a shitty appearance and isn't good on the mic as well. Working out is never a waste of time no matter the circumstances and no athlete should ever have that mindset. How do you or any other person know that they didn't give him this push for other reasons? They could have pushed Apollo Crews or bring Darren Young to SDL and push him if we're talking about physique. After all, they could just genuinely be trying to make a new star. Shocking, right?


Well, I can tell you for sure that his new physique isn't the only reason he's getting a push. It got him onto Raw over something like Main Event or working dark matches. The fact that he's of Indian heritage conveniently at the time they're trying to make a move into India is what ultimately got him the title.

As for how people know...its really pretty evident when you've listened to Vince McMahon talk, listened to people talking about Vince and the general history of the WWFE. There is a clear pattern to follow and we're following it again. The only counter argument seems to be from the Jinder supporters who say things like "well you don't KNOW he's taking steroids" and somehow that's a valid defense to that fact that they THINK he isn't. That's not how it works. When someone presents their evidence, you saying they're wrong doesn't magically make you right. You have to present your own facts and right now, the facts saying he isn't on the juice are that WWE hasn't suspended him (when they also didn't suspend Brock for doping, yet UFC did, indicating that WWE's wellness testing isn't exactly the most credible method out there), and that's pretty much it. Right now, I'd say the evidence saying he did appears more convincing.

In terms of making a new star...I'd believe that if they hadn't deliberately sabotaged so many guys who were getting over in the past. There were tons of guys who they could have made into legit stars if they'd just rolled with the momentum, but since WWE is stubborn and had no initial designs for them, they pulled the plug and it went nowhere. Now suddenly they're trying to make a new star with Jinder when there are several more guys on the roster more over than him who you can build up more easily with less fan backlash? Not buying it.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

Like Filthy Tom said, his back looks like he got set on fire and somebody stomped him out with golf cleets.


----------



## IpostHIGH

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****



The_Jiz said:


> Uhhh as long as you have a prescription from a doctor, you can be roided up to the gills. Jinder probably was hurt and he was prescribed.
> 
> Roman Reigns failed his drug tested most likely because his prescription expired or he failed to get it renewed.


Reigns failed for aderall, which is not an anabolic steroid. :wink2:


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



A-Will said:


> This thread shows the hypocrisy of the fans. If I were to bash Owens for being fat, then you all would defending him by saying that "looks don't matter", yet you are criticizing Mahal for being built and his journey to looking how he is. I thought fans were all about diversity, but I guess that's only with the latest flavor of the month, huh? No wonder why Vince gets fed up often.



go to a WWE show...take note of all the mouth breathing fat virgins there...now, take the CREAM of that crowd, the top 10%, and thats MOST of who make up the IWC...the double standard is exactly what batista said on tv years ago in kayfabe...these type of fan want to cheer people that they can relate to, that are 'attainable', etc...and thats taking NOTHING away from the immense talent a daniel bryan or kevin owens has, but lets face it, PHYSICALLY, they are these wwe/iwc fans "goals"


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

If Jinder is abusing roids he'll have himself to blame if he drops dead at 40 nobody else. I just can't and won't feel any level of sympathy for someone who knows the risks yet still takes the shit anyway. Is risking your life worth looking good?


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



ireekofawesumnes said:


> go to a WWE show...take note of all the mouth breathing fat virgins there...now, take the CREAM of that crowd, the top 10%, and thats MOST of who make up the IWC...the double standard is exactly what batista said on tv years ago in kayfabe...these type of fan want to cheer people that they can relate to, that are 'attainable', etc...and thats taking NOTHING away from the immense talent a daniel bryan or kevin owens has, but lets face it, PHYSICALLY, they are these wwe/iwc fans "goals"


I really don't believe the whole "People want to cheer for people that they can relate to" line. It's often peddled out by wrestlers trying to cut heel promos, but it's just not true in my experience.

People don't watch wrestling thinking "Man, I'd love to be that guy!"

Wrestlers are like movie superheroes. You watch for the spectacle, for the entertainment, to see stuff that you will never be able to do - or never see anywhere else. To enter a fantastical world.

Nothing in wrestling is realistic. It's a very tiny number of people that are coming to the shows like Foley, Edge or Owens once did, looking up and thinking "I could be that guy in 15 years".

If anything, the IWC fans are the LEAST likely to be the ones thinking they could be the next Daniel Bryan or Kevin Owens, because - again, in my experience - we basically watch to be entertained and impressed by the athletes.


----------



## Gn1212

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

Dude bulked up and became lean in a month. Of course he is on something. Watch when he returned against Slater and his match against Swagger, he was in terribke shape. Then check his next shirtless appearance a month after, ripped as fuck.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****



Gn1212 said:


> Dude bulked up and became lean in a month. Of course he is on something. Watch when he returned against Slater and his match against Swagger, he was in terribke shape. Then check his next shirtless appearance a month after, ripped as fuck.


Steroids don't magically give you muscles you still have to train in the gym


----------



## -Skullbone-

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids *** Keep All Discussion Here ****



Machismo88 said:


> I wonder if people are as upset their past favorites such as Bret Hart, Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero, Steve Austin, Rock & just about every other bloody worker in the business has used steroids. Why is this even an issue?


Absolutely. It's an interesting conundrum some people would find themselves in if they were to state they're vehemently against performance enhancers, yet would view some of the names you've listed as the best and the standard that other wrestlers should look measure themselves against.


----------



## Gn1212

*Jinder did not return jacked.*

NOTE:I dont dislike Mahal, I used to like him before he left and I agree that he has the look and viciousness to be a top heel.

It came to my attention that people forgot in what a terrible shape Jinder returned to.








It wasn't until 2 months after when he got ripped. It was in November/December if I'm correct.
I'm saying this just to clarify that he didnt return ripped and that he got in shape 2 months after he got back with the company.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

Damn, roids really work that fast?


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

He wasn't in terrible shape when he first returned but he had a Sami Zayne physique. Now his physique looks great but when he gets time off, he should get the same surgery The Rock did for his gyno and get some cream or something for his body acne. The acne wasn't that bad a few weeks ago but recently it's gotten more noticeable. Bet sweating a lot doesn't help with that.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

How many threads about jinders physique are we going to have?


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

Anyone still think he's clean?


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> Anyone still think he's clean?


I think he could be now but probably went on a cycle in the past and then got off. Even if he isn't clean, I don't think I'd lose respect for him considering it's wrestling and he still had to work his ass off and has delivered for the most part.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



itsmadness said:


> How many threads about jinders physique are we going to have?


 Jinder is WF's number 1.

You either love him or are triggered by him, never seen something quite like it on this scale :lol

Reddit is the same, every third thread/post seems to be on him :lol


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

You keep saying that like working your ass off deserves extra credit. Why? KO goes out there and does 20 minute matches almost every time compared to Jinders 5 minute matches, but you wouldn't say KO works his ass off. Giving him "he worked so hard!" in a company full of people who also work just as hard seems weird.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

His work ethic must be legendary because he hasn't failed Wellness.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> His work ethic must be legendary because he hasn't failed Wellness.


Neither did Brock. Masking agents.


----------



## IDidPaige

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



Ace said:


> Damn, roids really work that fast?


It almost makes you want to try them, doesn't it? Late May . . . could have that amazing beach body by August.


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> You keep saying that like working your ass off deserves extra credit. Why? KO goes out there and does 20 minute matches almost every time compared to Jinders 5 minute matches, but you wouldn't say KO works his ass off. Giving him "he worked so hard!" in a company full of people who also work just as hard seems weird.


Kevin Owens, sure I agree. 

I wouldn't say everyone on the roster works just as hard though. It's obvious a lot of people are comfortable in their role if they're on the midcard or jobbers as long as they're still collecting a paycheck.

Jinder made a drastic effort though to improve and move up the card. I know a lot of people don't think so but I can see the improvement as time goes on. He's a lot more confident now than he was before. The only thing I wish could change is that he'd go off script more like Owens and other guys do. All his promos are written for him unfortunately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> Neither did Brock. Masking agents.


Perhaps. Brock did fail a test after his last UFC fight and is supposedly not subject to Wellness due to his part time status.


----------



## IDidPaige

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> You keep saying that like working your ass off deserves extra credit. Why? KO goes out there and does 20 minute matches almost every time compared to Jinders 5 minute matches, but you wouldn't say KO works his ass off. Giving him "he worked so hard!" in a company full of people who also work just as hard seems weird.


K.O.'s disgusting physique suggests he has a poor work ethic.

Imagine if K.O. spent an hour less on Twitter, and used that extra hour at the gym? He'd be a superstar, instead of a midcarder.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



Saturn said:


> Kevin Owens, sure I agree.
> 
> I wouldn't say everyone on the roster works just as hard though. It's obvious a lot of people are comfortable in their role if they're on the midcard or jobbers as long as they're still collecting a paycheck.
> 
> Jinder made a drastic effort though to improve and move up the card. I know a lot of people don't think so but I can see the improvement as time goes on. He's a lot more confident now than he was before. The only thing I wish could change is that he'd go off script more like Owens and other guys do. All his promos are written for him unfortunately.


 I wish he would go off script in Punjabi, not like Vince will catch on :lol


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



IDidPaige said:


> K.O.'s disgusting physique suggests he has a poor work ethic.
> 
> Imagine if K.O. spent an hour less on Twitter, and used that extra hour at the gym? He'd be a superstar, instead of a midcarder.


As a Jinder fan, I still love Kevin Owens. I don't know why you would hate on him like that when Owens has been putting Jinder over every chance he gets both on Smackdown and Talking Smack. 

Owens's character is too likable for me to dismiss him just because of his physique.


----------



## Ronny

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

"Clean"


----------



## Saturn

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



Ronny927 said:


> "Clean"


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



IDidPaige said:


> K.O.'s disgusting physique suggests he has a poor work ethic.
> 
> Imagine if K.O. spent an hour less on Twitter, and used that extra hour at the gym? He'd be a superstar, instead of a midcarder.


Maybe. He's not a pretty man, so maybe losing the weight would actually make him less interesting and "him."


----------



## Ronny

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



IDidPaige said:


> K.O.'s disgusting physique suggests he has a poor work ethic.
> 
> Imagine if K.O. spent an hour less on Twitter, and used that extra hour at the gym? He'd be a superstar, instead of a midcarder.


Yet apart from less observable abs he is better than Jinder in every way :draper2


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

Its simple really. Under his fat he already had a good established base. He decides to bulk up a little more and then finally takes a cutting cycle.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> Neither did Brock. Masking agents.


I don't think part timers are subject to the policy.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



JDP2016 said:


> I don't think part timers are subject to the policy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


That was their PR line AFTER Brock got caught with his hand in the cookie car. Not before. It was a PR spin to protect the bullshit policy that's only there for liability reasons.


----------



## Machismo88

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

A good portion of the roster is using, some just more than others.


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



KingCosmos said:


> Its simple really. Under his fat he already had a good established base. He decides to bulk up a little more and then finally takes a cutting cycle.


KO has such good built in cardio endurance that if he wanted to do some HIIT on the treadmill and melt that fat away it would probably be pretty simple for him. There is no need for months and months of ramping up his cardio to do it.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> That was their PR line AFTER Brock got caught with his hand in the cookie car. Not before. It was a PR spin to protect the bullshit policy that's only there for liability reasons.


You mean like the Randy Orton "Redemption" rule?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontyCora

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



JDP2016 said:


> You mean like the Randy Orton "Redemption" rule?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Exactly. Vince will do what he wants, and if something goes wrong there's always spin. It's a joke.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> Exactly. Vince will do what he wants, and if something goes wrong there's always spin. It's a joke.


Well I had no idea the part timer part was added after Brock tested positive.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

Geeks need to learn that people can get muscles without using steroids, and it requires a lot more efforts. Falsely accusing them is like spitting in the face of people who worked hard. If you don't know for sure that the guy's on roids and you say it in their face, they'll punch you.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*



MontyCora said:


> That was their PR line AFTER Brock got caught with his hand in the cookie car. Not before. It was a PR spin to protect the bullshit policy that's only there for liability reasons.


It's funny that some people actually think the "wellness policy" is a real thing. It's as real as kayfabe.


----------



## BoT

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

You all need to shut up about steroids. Sports is built upon gear, more than half the olympic athletes are on gear.

You don't have to be ripped to be on gear.

You do not get shredded overnight when on gear, you gain muscle mass but not as much as if you do exercise.

Any other questions?


----------



## BoT

*Re: Jinder did not return jacked.*

Oh and btw, the wellness policy is a joke. You can take gear for a month, workout, then stop taking it and you won't get caught.


----------



## snail69

UniversalGleam said:


> Its amazing that the olympic weight lifters dont look more like jinder, I mean they must lift a good amount of weights too yet I never see them looking like veins in a man costume.


Such an ignorant comment!!

Bodybuilding and Olympic Powerlifting are completely different things bro! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Saturn said:


> As a Jinder fan, I still love Kevin Owens. I don't know why you would hate on him like that when Owens has been putting Jinder over every chance he gets both on Smackdown and Talking Smack.
> 
> Owens's character is too likable for me to dismiss him just because of his physique.


Yeah but don't you know the rules on Wrestling Forum state that you're only allowed to like one superstar?? Once you've made your choice you have to shit on every other one to get your point across!! 

Seriously some people. This forum makes me die. I hope Mahal reigns supreme until Wrestlemania because this place is hilarious right now!!! Best it's been in years!


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

If Jinder is on steroids or not we'll never find out about it unless Jinder applies for another sport and gets tested. WWE's wellness policy is very selective, with the "It's okay for part timers but not for full timers" excuse WWE have used, they have pardoned a few for it. Whose to say who is on steroids and who isn't?

Unless someone here has a sports background in fitness that can help back it up we can argue about this all day. 

I have been looking online and all signs from what I have seen point to Jinder being on steroids, from Jinder's sudden increase in muscle mass, disproportionate development of upper body musclesm to his acne all over his body which can be seen. The only thing that isnt prominent in Jinder is the formation of a gut which steroid users can get from over use. This is why people like Hogan and Scott Stiener have quite a gut combined with the rest of their body muscle.


----------



## karan316

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

Its disgraceful that people want a proper thread to discuss whether Jinder Mahal is on steroids when they believe that 90% of the roster is taking steroids. 

If you hate him, criticise him with some logic, stop making him look bad for being on roids.


----------



## Jam

*Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

Let's cause another ruckus 

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...hal-on-criticism-over-change-in-his-physique/



> "I don't know what kind of criticism that was. I worked hard in the gym a lot. All the WWE talents are drug tested by a third-party agency and I have been tested multiple times and never had an issue, so you know my transformation is all diet, all hard work. I am a tested athlete like every other WWE wrestler. I have no special privilege; nothing like that. I look like an athlete, I perform like an athlete, I carry myself like an athlete and WWE was not hesitant to put me in a WWE title match."


But of course fuckers will still cry steroids & act like physical experts who look down on those who aren't bellowing "STEROIDS" "LOOK AT HIS NIPPLES" "you have to be on drugs to not see that he's on steroids" "look at his veins". This is the same company that caught FOTC Reigns & he was suspended & lost the belt, let's not act oblivious to that & think that Jinder's getting away with it or gotten some stupid "pass" like it's been suggested :lol fpalm

:shrug


----------



## ImSumukh

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

But guy like him just weighs around 220lbs. 
Even AJ weighs at 218lbs.

Mahal is a Hot liquid Baloon.


----------



## squarebox

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

yeah okay. :kobefacepalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

Like I said, show me a failed test. Until then


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

So, the source for Jinder Mahal denying steroid usage is......Jinder Mahal??

Cool story.


----------



## Jam

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*



ImSumukh said:


> But guy like him just weighs around 220lbs.
> Even AJ weighs at 218lbs.
> 
> Mahal is a Hot liquid Baloon.


He said on Jericho's podcast he weighed more (around 260 I think)& obviously he started working out & cutting weight, so it's not entirely unbelievable

Compare Rollins to AJ who is a lot more chiselled also, he's around the same weight as AJ


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

I couldn't give two fucks if Jinder's on the juice or not but to assume that if you pass a test that your clean is naive or willfully ignorant. Cheat tech is way ahead of test tech. 

He needs to find some performance enhancing drugs that fix his raspy voice, promo skills and ring work.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

If stars like Roman Reigns & Eva Marie have gotten popped for violations, why would anyone assume Jinder is above the wellness policy?


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

If the WP went off over Reigns (and Eva Marie IIRC) being on adderall, I'm pretty sure it's going to be pretty strict on steroids and stuff. Looks like Jinder's clean.

I was going to bring up @Ace 's "Jinder is disgusting" thread and how wrong he was, but there's no point since he's probably changed his mind on Jinder 5 or 6 times since that thread was created :lmao


----------



## Red Hair

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

*I don't want to hear another damn thing about this mans physique, all of your alls theories - especially that moronic thread - about his body has been put to bed.*


EDIT: CesaroSwing beat me to the call out roud @Ace get your bandwagoning, "I can't think for myself" headass in here and take this L :lmao :lmao


----------



## squarebox

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

You people will believe anything lol

Not that it matters, I'm just saying...people are so fucking gullible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

He's subject to their Wellness Policy. Brock isn't and got suspended from UFC. That's the first guy you should look at when you're on your PED witch hunt.


----------



## Ronny

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

He didn't mention when those tests were conducted, could be 'multiple tests' during his 3MB days before he became Gynder from Calgary.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*

I've been tested having to read all these Jinder threads.


----------



## AJ GOAT

WWE use the VKM testing policy. It's up to the man who's allowed to take what. Is Jinder clean? Maybe, maybe not. Who cares, pro wrestling has always been and always will be rife with substance abuse


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

why does it matter? its the same as a actor like the rock getting buff for a movie role.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*



Ronny927 said:


> He didn't mention when those tests were conducted, could be 'multiple tests' during his 3MB days before he became Gynder from Calgary.


He had gyno during 3MB days and before..


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

Wrestlers have to get tested yet actors and various rock stars seem immune from the same cries of "enough deaths from drink/drugs"


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

I can't conclusively say he's juicing. 

I'm not around the guy, so I don't know for sure. 

What I will say is that if it turned out he was, I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

LOL at all these idiots saying "WHO CARES if he's juicing???"

Have WWE really dumbed you down THAT much?


----------



## GothicBohemian

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

I have no idea if Jinder uses steroids or any other substance and I don't care either. Why does anyone here care? I'm honestly curious? Wrestling isn't a competitive sport. No one is gaining a competitive advantage. 

Oh, I know someone will tell me Jinder, if taking steroids, is stealing the rightful place of another wrestler by becoming so big and wrestler-looking. Yeah, no. There's another crucial thing about Jinder that's the more important reason he's moved into a larger role. It certainly doesn't hurt that he's worked on his physique and his life in general, but he could have done all that and still not have garnered any attention if not for WWE, and other wrestling companies, looking for inroads for new markets.

In no way do I support PED use in competitive sports. I had to manipulate my schedule at university to sync my running season with courses that didn't require much from me since I avoided Adderall or Ritalin during those months. Medical exemptions are allowed for them in some circumstances but, for me, they are definitely performance enhancing and I wouldn't have felt right even looking into exemption. I don't even take either if I'm planning on running a local race. Cheating isn't right. However, I don't see how steroids (or prescription amphetamines or many other substances for that matter) are worth such a fuss in WWE. I mean, other than testing for physical safety; you don't want medical complications, overdoses or folks getting into the ring to work matches high. 

I do 100% endorse WWE testing for safety reasons. That kind of testing, however, isn't going to focus on looking for minute quantities or trying to pin down if anything drug-like may have been consumed in the past week or so.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Jinder's been tested multiple times..*



Red Hair said:


> *I don't want to hear another damn thing about this mans physique, all of your alls theories - especially that moronic thread - about his body has been put to bed.*
> 
> 
> EDIT: CesaroSwing beat me to the call out roud @Ace get your bandwagoning, "I can't think for myself" headass in here and take this L :lmao :lmao


 I'm enjoying Jinder's run, but the dude is definitely taking steroids :draper2


----------



## Machismo88

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

To be fair there is nothing wrong with using something that helps you recover much quicker, especially when you work for the WWE. It's not a legitimate sport so it isn't cheating like some may say & the guys using (majority) would have a very strict diet/ training program & be under medical watch. John Cena & many others have been using for years & i've never seen so many people get upset like they have at Jinder lol.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

This is quite possibly the dumbest thread on WF. Non lifting neckbeards just think steroids will automatically turn you into a ripped guy like Jinder or a huge monster like Ryback. They don't realize that jinders transformation is all from diet, nutrition, weight training and cardio. 

While your fat ass is eating pizza and ice cream every night probably not even knowing how to cook a chicken breast and you're crying about "steroids" jinder is up in the morning doing his cardio, hitting the gym later, then doing a fucking wrestling show half the time later while keeping his nutrition on point the entire time


----------



## goodboi117

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****

You obviously don't lift if you think jinder is natural. Not saying the dude doesn't work hard, or eat right or whatever, but jinder's overall look with his WWE schedule, his age, and the very short time frame he achieved this physique cannot be attained naturally. You're telling me the guy developed gyno in his thirties naturally? Gimme a break. Jinder along with 90% of the roster and every other of your favorite athletes is using steroids, get over it.


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****



goodboi117 said:


> You obviously don't lift if you think jinder is natural. Not saying the dude doesn't work hard, or eat right or whatever, but jinder's overall look with his WWE schedule, his age, and the very short time frame he achieved this physique cannot be attained naturally. You're telling me the guy developed gyno in his thirties naturally? Gimme a break. Jinder along with 90% of the roster and every other of your favorite athletes is using steroids, get over it.


When did I say jinder was natural lmao? Unlike the neckbeards on this forum I actually compete in bodybuilding and I know for a fact Jinder is atleast taking testosterone and growth hormone both prescribed from the doctor which is why hes never going to fail a test.

A good physique is nothing without nutrition and training properly. I mean look at all the people that failed drug tests for steroids that looked like complete shit (Edge and Mysterio for example)


----------



## Mr. Socko

In case there was any doubt left.

This man is Jinder's nutritionist and close personal friend

http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Christopher_Cavallini_22249198/

"Christopher Cavallini was taken into custody on 4/16/2015 in Duval County, Florida and charged with possess / sell controlled substance named in fs 893.03 (1c; 2c; 3; 4), and sell steroids."

https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=61a2e4340bcbbf7aea6f2f5636ded5d7&oe=59A14753

^ Here's a bonus photo of this guy with Papa H.


----------



## Erik.

Oh shit.

A wrestler has taken steroids.


----------



## Sweggeh

Mr. Socko said:


> In case there was any doubt left.
> 
> This man is Jinder's nutritionist and close personal friend
> 
> http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Christopher_Cavallini_22249198/
> 
> "Christopher Cavallini was taken into custody on 4/16/2015 in Duval County, Florida and charged with possess / sell controlled substance named in fs 893.03 (1c; 2c; 3; 4), and sell steroids."
> 
> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=61a2e4340bcbbf7aea6f2f5636ded5d7&oe=59A14753
> 
> ^ Here's a bonus photo of this guy with Papa H.


Chris Jericho, Triple H, Charlotte, Mojo Rawley, and MANY other wrestlers have very close ties with this company.

So Im not sure why people are singling out Jinder here. More unfounded hate for him, I see.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Erik. said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> A wrestler has taken steroids.


Considering they have a much publicised system supposedly in place to prevent further deaths of employees from drug abuse happening, this is a pretty big deal.

Especially when one of the company executives is sponsored by a brand with heavy ties to steroid distrbution.


----------



## Erik.

Mr. Socko said:


> Considering they have a much publicised system supposedly in place to prevent further deaths of employees from drug abuse happening, this is a pretty big deal.
> 
> Especially when one of the company executives is sponsored by a brand with heavy ties to steroid distrbution.


I always find it funny that it's professional wrestlers who take steroids that die young as opposed to all the bodybuilders and weight lifters taking steroids throughout their life.

I'd hazard a guess that mixing steroids with the likes of alcohol and hard drugs were the cause of the deaths of many previous wrestlers. 

Whilst I am not condoning steroid use. I find it absolutely hilarious that Jinder's physique has sparked so much debate, yet two guys who competed over the WWE title at Wrestlemania are known steroid takers, not one thread. The face of the company the past 12+ years is a known steroid taker yet rarely any threads, if at all. 

The threads and abuse Jinder gets is no doubt just another way of sparking hatred towards a guy who isn't liked because of a once jobber status and pushing over their particular favourites. That much is obvious. 

Just find it all a bit odd really. Who gives a shit what a wrestler looks like.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Mr. Socko said:


> In case there was any doubt left.
> 
> This man is Jinder's nutritionist and close personal friend
> 
> http://florida.arrests.org/Arrests/Christopher_Cavallini_22249198/
> 
> "Christopher Cavallini was taken into custody on 4/16/2015 in Duval County, Florida and charged with possess / sell controlled substance named in fs 893.03 (1c; 2c; 3; 4), and sell steroids."
> 
> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=61a2e4340bcbbf7aea6f2f5636ded5d7&oe=59A14753
> 
> ^ Here's a bonus photo of this guy with Papa H.



:booklel

Big epic fail once this hits the mainstream media


----------



## goodboi117

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****



itsmadness said:


> When did I say jinder was natural lmao? Unlike the neckbeards on this forum I actually compete in bodybuilding and I know for a fact Jinder is atleast taking testosterone and growth hormone both prescribed from the doctor which is why hes never going to fail a test.
> 
> A good physique is nothing without nutrition and training properly. I mean look at all the people that failed drug tests for steroids that looked like complete shit (Edge and Mysterio for example)


Wasn't referring to you when saying that people think Jinder is natural. And yes obviously Steroids aren't some miracle drug. You need to train hard, consistently and have your nutrition on point to achieve that physique. Arnold and Phil Heath obviously weren't sitting on their asses eating whatever they wanted to become Multiple time Mr. Olympia's. A lot of times wrestlers will take steroids just to help them with recovery. Edge and Rey mysterio don't have the typical roided out look, but they both had a history of injuries so they most likely were on gear for muscle recovery purposes. Also I doubt Jinder has his gear prescribed to him. WWE's wellness policy is largely a crock of shit. They didn't suspend Lesnar conveniently because he's "part time" lol. And Reigns was suspended for adderall not steroids and even then it was only because news leaked out that he failed a test so it was in Vince's best interest to suspend him or else WWE and the wellness policy would have looked bad. The original plan was to not suspend him, but when the news leaked out he failed the test they had no choice. There's also plenty of masking agents for gear.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Jinder Mahal Steroids Speculation ***Keep All Discussion Here****



itsmadness said:


> When did I say jinder was natural lmao? Unlike the neckbeards on this forum I actually compete in bodybuilding and I know for a fact Jinder is atleast taking testosterone and growth hormone both prescribed from the doctor which is why hes never going to fail a test.


That's why Jinder is publically praising a guy arrested for selling controlled substances. Of course he has a prescription, just like so many people need cannabis and get it prescribed for "medical purposes".
WWE does know why they have their own doctors.

You also don't have to be a bodybuilder to have abs, and you don't need to be a bodybuilder to see that Mahal is taking more than what's good for him, so chill your attitude.

Unlike Jinder Mahal, neckbears won't drop like a fly upon reaching 50.


----------



## Red Hair

Erik. said:


> I always find it funny that it's professional wrestlers who take steroids that die young as opposed to all the bodybuilders and weight lifters taking steroids throughout their life.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that mixing steroids with the likes of alcohol and hard drugs were the cause of the deaths of many previous wrestlers.
> 
> Whilst I am not condoning steroid use. I find it absolutely hilarious that Jinder's physique has sparked so much debate, yet two guys who competed over the WWE title at Wrestlemania are known steroid takers, not one thread. The face of the company the past 12+ years is a known steroid taker yet rarely any threads, if at all.
> 
> *The threads and abuse Jinder gets is no doubt just another way of sparking hatred towards a guy who isn't liked because of a once jobber status and pushing over their particular favourites. That much is obvious.
> 
> Just find it all a bit odd really. Who gives a shit what a wrestler looks like.*


It's just devices to validate their hate, nothing more, nothing less :draper2


----------



## Mr. Socko

There's a much bigger story here than Jinder.

The company which Jinder credits with his results is tied to a huge number of WWE Talents. This could be the steroid trial all over again if WWE aren't careful.


----------



## Sweggeh

No one gives a fuck about this, because even if all these WWE wrestlers use that nutrition store, doesn't mean they take steroids.

Thats like saying anyone who has ever gone to the same gym where steroids were being used, has to automatically be on steroids themselves.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Mr. Socko said:


> There's a much bigger story here than Jinder.
> 
> The company which Jinder credits with his results is tied to a huge number of WWE Talents. This could be the steroid trial all over again if WWE aren't careful.


So does this mean we'll see Cena testify against Vince in court?

:HA


----------



## Nuke Whopper

He just has followed in Popeye's shoes and eats more than a hearty amount of spinach every day thats why he looks the way he looks. Plus ample time in the gym plays a minor role in it. No great mystery here at all.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*The Singh Brothers should honestly take notes and get as buff as he is.*


----------



## Gayness of Smarks

Does WWE test for peptides? I honestly don't think he's on steroids. If anyone is interested you should/could do some research on peptides, specifically one called AOD9604 / FRAG 176-191. It's aim is to just burn fat.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipotropin



> β-Lipotropin is a 90-amino acid polypeptide that is the carboxy-terminal fragment of POMC. It was initially reported to stimulate melanocytes to produce melanin. It was also reported to perform lipid-mobilizing functions such as lipolysis[1] and steroidogenesis. However, no subsequent studies have been published that support these early findings and no receptor has been identified for β-lipotropin.


NFL players get caught taking it all the time and only get suspended for 4 games, it's more common in Europe I believe. Sports science is evolving fast and scientists are designing some pretty impressive drugs.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

For those of you who are questioning why people are complaining that Jinder is taking steroids, you've missed the point.

Jinder Mahal was a jobber for 6 months when in a match he was supposed to job in, decided to take excessive liberties and injure the guy he was supposed to make look good. 9 times out of 10, shit like that gets you punished. But fortunately for Jinder, him being Indian combined with his obviously roided up physique made Vince realize that they had an in his eyes 'marketable' Indian wrestler at a time when they wanted to get into the Indian market. So, instead of punishing Jinder, they decide to push him to the moon. Not to the midcard, not building his character first, nope they decided to make Jinder win arguably the biggest title in the world in a month and destroyed all the prestige the title has had. You just cannot treat the title like a prop to further storylines like that even if it kayfabe makes sense. That was Russo's philosophy, where he booked on the idea that anyone can br champion including David Arquette of all people. You onow what that tells the fans, it tells the fans that the title is worthless that a B movie actor can win it. You know what Jinder's win tells the fans, the world title is worthless because in kayfabe, a shit wrestler won it and in reality, a shit performer has won it regardless of how entertaining it is watching WWE destroy the titles legitimacy and how absolutely crazy this push is.


----------



## Beatles123

Is this how far we've fallen that Steroid use is being normalized? it's cutting corners pure and simple.


----------



## Jericho-79

What's the use of the WWE enacting a "Wellness Policy" if its stars return to TV suddenly appearing all roided-out?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

*The best part of this thread is the Gayness of the Smarks post, hands down.*


----------

